# How many weeks



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So my cat is going to have kittens I can feel her kitten move and kick...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

What did the vet think when she had a check up?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is she free roaming, or did she escape? If you can work out when she would have been available to a male cat you might be able to roughly work it out.
I'm no expert but would think she is quite far gone if you can see them move, how is the Mum?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kittens can be felt moving from around 7 weeks. Pregnancy is 9 weeks


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Kittens can usually be seen moving from around 7 weeks.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

moggie14 said:


> Is she free roaming, or did she escape? If you can work out when she would have been available to a male cat you might be able to roughly work it out.
> I'm no expert but would think she is quite far gone if you can see them move, how is the Mum?


I'm not sure when cause we have a male cat too..


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Kittens can be felt moving from around 7 weeks. Pregnancy is 9 weeks


Snap.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Lilylass said:


> What did the vet think when she had a check up?


We go to the vet next week'


lymorelynn said:


> Kittens can be felt moving from around 7 weeks. Pregnancy is 9 weeks


Thanks.. ppl are telling me to take her temperature under her arms but Idk if u have to add one or more


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Kittens can usually be seen moving from around 7 weeks.


So she can be 7 weeks or more


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes. An estimate of 16 days after you first see the kittens moving will give you a rough idea when to expect them. Your girl will probably let you know when she is about to give birth. Make sure you have a box in a secluded place to give her privacy. Put some old bits of flannelette sheet in the box and try to remove the top layer after each kitten is born.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Yes. An estimate of 16 days after you first see the kittens moving will give you a rough idea when to expect them. Your girl will probably let you know when she is about to give birth. Make sure you have a box in a secluded place to give her privacy. Put some old bits of flannelette sheet in the box and try to remove the top layer after each kitten is born.


We seen the kitten move last week and how do I remove the top layer if her and the kitten is on it.. this is my frist time and idk what to do.. all she wants to do is hide under my bed..


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

This is her


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> We seen the kitten move last week and *how do I remove the top layer if her and the kitten is on it..* this is my frist time and idk what to do.. all she wants to do is hide under my bed..


Gently by degrees! The idea of the box in a private place is to encourage her to have the babies where you can see what is going on. If you cover te top with a blanket she will probably decide it is better than under your bed.

You should see the kittens change position not long before she goes into labour. Instead of sticking out each side they will 'drop' as they move towards the birth canal. Since you do not know what to do, let's hope she manages by herself. You can ask questions on this forum if you are worried about anything.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Gently by degrees! The idea of the box in a private place is to encourage her to have the babies where you can see what is going on. If you cover te top with a blanket she will probably decide it is better than under your bed.
> 
> You should see the kittens change position not long before she goes into labour. Instead of sticking out each side they will 'drop' as they move towards the birth canal. Since you do not know what to do, let's hope she manages by herself. You can ask questions on this forum if you are worried about anything.


OK thank u... how big should her birthing Place Be.... and all my friends are trying to tell me it take her temperature but idk if u have to add one underneath the armpit or what


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Why would you take her temperature? In 20 years of breeding it never once occurred to me.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

That's what I asked her she said if you take her temperature or let you know if she's going to go into labor or not.. if it's under 100 she will


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I used two wooden kitten boxes. The one I used most often was 2'x2' (60 cm square.) That gave room for a big litter since my girls frequently had 6 kittens and on occasions 7 or 8.

Labour is not the work of a moment. There are two stages. The first usually involves the mother becoming a bit restless and perhaps going in and out of her box and messing about with the bedding. The second stage is when contractions start so you usually have some warning that kittens are on the way.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> That's what I asked her she said if you take her temperature or let you know if she's going to go into labor or not.. if it's under 100 she will


I wouldn't bother. Individual cats' body temperatures vary anyway.

I've no idea how experienced in breeding cats your friend is, but personally I'd follow the advice of the breeders on here. They know what they're doing.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I used two wooden kitten boxes. The one I used most often was 2'x2' (60 cm square.) That gave room for a big litter since my girls frequently had 6 kittens and on occasions 7 or 8.
> 
> Labour is not the work of a moment. There are two stages. The first usually involves the mother becoming a bit restless and perhaps going in and out of her box and messing about with the bedding. The second stage is when contractions start so you usually have some warning that kittens are on the way.


OK thank u I made up a bed for her last week and she will go it but she like Under my bed


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I wouldn't bother. Individual cats' body temperatures vary anyway.
> 
> I've no idea how experienced in breeding cats your friend is, but personally I'd follow the advice of the breeders on here. They know what they're doing.


Yea that's what I'm going to do.. she breeding so I know that will be right not my friend


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

She's a very pretty cat. Could you do her a favour and get her (and the kittens and your other cat) neutered once the kittens are born? Cats are healthier if they are not constantly having kittens and eventually you'll run out of room for the offspring.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Y


Shrike said:


> She's a very pretty cat. Could you do her a favour and get her (and the kittens and your other cat) neutered once the kittens are born? Cats are healthier if they are not constantly having kittens and eventually you'll run out of room for the offspring.


Thanks u and I just got my male cat fixs last week and I'm going to


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Just be aware your male cat can remain fertile for several weeks after neutering, you will have to keep them apart. Your girl could come on heat very soon after the birth of her kittens.


----------



## squirrel605 (Sep 16, 2016)

Aw. Good luck. I had a cat several years ago who gave birth to 7 kittens. She did fine. She had the them under a couch in the living room. She them moved her kittens to the closet because I also had a dog at the time who was being protective of the kittens. Momma kitty would growl and hiss at the dog. IT was quite the thing to watch.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd block access to under the bed and set her up to get comfortable with her birthing box in your room or another quiet place.

I've never changed layers of bedding between kittens but my girls don't make much mess and the bedding is fine to be changed once all is done.

There are many videos online showing what to expect, and websites listing supplies needed to have on hand.

The male will remain fertile for up to 10 weeks and she can become pregnant after birthing so they must be kept apart.
Girls do not have to be in heat to fall pregnant.

Mum and the kittens can all be fixed around 12 weeks, to stop the byb cycle continuing. 
They need to remain with their Mum for 12+ weeks before being rehomed.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> We go to the vet next week'
> 
> Thanks.. ppl are telling me to take her temperature under her arms but Idk if u have to add one or more


Under her 'arm' isn't accurate enough and I see no point in doing a rectal temperature.

Please get your male neutered ASAP if you haven't already. He will need to be kept away from her for a while as cats can get pregnant again while nursing small kittens, and he will be fertile for up to 8 weeks after he is castrated. Your cat should be spayed as soon as your vet will, even if he is neutered it's in her best long-term interests. It removes the risk of pyometra and reduces the risk of breast cancer.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A large cardboard box is ideal for birthing. A puppy pad in the bottom and fleece is also ideal in my view. The fluids go through the fleece into the puppy pad so although not clean it's not wet & cold, which towelling or blankets would be. There is lots of good reading for you on the iCatCare website:

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens

It has links to other pages all worth reading.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u all so much..u all have help me... now it's just time to wait for her to have kittens one day...


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So when will she get red nipples and milk???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jessica2017 said:


> So when will she get red nipples and milk???


She may have milk a day or so before the kittens arrive or may not have any until they are born


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u... can u tell me why there are black around her nipples


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Is this normal or no


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> Is this normal or no


Normal though not every cat gets these.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Normal though not every cat gets these.


OK thank u...


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what the bubbling sound in my cat's stomach is... could that be the kittens


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So my cat dose not want me to touch her.... and she keeps licking herself


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

How old dose the kittens need to before they can leverage the mom????


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Jessica2017 said:


> How old dose the kittens need to before they can leverage the mom????


About 12 weeks. I think the licking may indicate birth is going to be very soon - though I've not got experience myself.
Here is a guide from Cats Protection:
http://www.cats.org.uk/uploads/docu...ant_cats,_birth_and_care_of_young_kittens.pdf


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> How old dose the kittens need to before they can leverage the mom????


12-14 weeks, they should be wormed, vaccinated, microchipped and neutered before leaving as well. As mentioned earlier, take mum in at the same time as kittens for neutering.

If she's shorthaired you should be able to see the kittens moving a lot about 24 hours before birth, as they move into position. 
Have you set her up in a safe, quiet place? You'll need to count the placentas ensuring none are retained, and see that all kittens are born fine & breathing properly .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the bubbling sound in my cat's stomach is... could that be the kittens


Probably her digestion.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u all so much and yea we have a safe place and her bed all ready for her but she likes under my bed..


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I can feel one of the kitten on her side by her lag what dose that mean


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So my cat's nipples are not getting any bigger...


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I think my cat might be loosing her mucus plug there is something there just hangin


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It could be her mucus plug - if so she should give birth very soon, probably within the next 24 hours. Watch for her going to her nest box - see if you can get her into the box you have prepared for her rather than under the bed


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> It could be her mucus plug - if so she should give birth very soon, probably within the next 24 hours. Watch for her going to her nest box - see if you can get her into the box you have prepared for her rather than under the bed


Thanks u and she been in her bed today now she has white discharge coming out


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck and I hope she has a peaceful, safe, quick and easy birth.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Is she having contractions?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you mean white or clear discharge?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Good luck and I hope she has a peaceful, safe, quick and easy birth.


Thanks u


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Do you mean white or clear discharge?


 White


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Is she having contractions?


No not yet


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

This is what I seen a hrs ago


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Jessica2017 said:


> White


I'm not really sure if it white or no..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is the mucus plug.
Have the kittens been born now?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

no


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here she is seem to be fine.. I'm not sure if she lost her mucus plug yet.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She looks content enough.
Good luck with the birth when it happens.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> She looks content enough.
> Good luck with the birth when it happens.


Thanks u.. I know she dose have some white dishchger idk what that means


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is the mucus plug.
One of my girl lost her plug over 2 days.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> That is the mucus plug.
> One of my girl lost her plug over 2 days.


OK. I can't fined it anywhere of she did lose it


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

How long after losing it can she go into labor


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You won't be able to find it, she would have licked it up.
It is not a plug as such, it is just a stringy discharge.
Some cats go into labour an hour after this has happened, some a few days later.
My guess would be tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica.. Are you worried about anything when your girl goes into labour.
My concern is, if your girl does have kittens at 2am, there may not be anybody on the forum to help you.
Would you like my mobile number, so if you do get any worries, you have that peace of mind to contact somebody.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> You won't be able to find it, she would have licked it up.
> It is not a plug as such, it is just a stringy discharge.
> Some cats go into labour an hour after this has happened, some a few days later.
> My guess would be tonight or tomorrow.


Thanks u so much


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica.. Are you worried about anything when your girl goes into labour.
> My concern is, if your girl does have kittens at 2am, there may not be anybody on the forum to help you.
> Would you like my mobile number, so if you do get any worries, you have that peace of mind to contact somebody.


I'm so scared idk what to do.. we never pland this she was to tiny before she got pregnant.. but the kittens are all going to family members...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Jessica - please don't get too upset, cats usually cope very well on their own. But do take catcoonz kind offer of a mobile number just in case.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Shrike said:


> Jessica - please don't get too upset, cats usually cope very well on their own. But do take catcoonz kind offer of a mobile number just in case.


Thanks u...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hun, no need to be scared or upset, i just wanted to offer you back up, you probably won't need to contact me.
Most cats give birth on their own, the first owners know is when they go downstairs to a litter of kittens.
I just want to ensure that if anything was to happen, you have somebody you can contact, of course my first time i was on the telephone at 2am,
admit i was very scared.

Lets have a nice enjoyable and safe birth. You can contact me at any time of day or night, please don't sit and worry. All i want is to read mum and kittens are safe.

I will message you my number now via private message.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Hun, no need to be scared or upset, i just wanted to offer you back up, you probably won't need to contact me.
> Most cats give birth on their own, the first owners know is when they go downstairs to a litter of kittens.
> I just want to ensure that if anything was to happen, you have somebody you can contact, of course my first time i was on the telephone at 2am,
> admit i was very scared.
> ...


Thanks u do much... all she wanta to do its love on me right now... and keep going into my room where I have her boxs at all the time


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds like kittens maybe tonight. 
You have my number now should you need it.
Of course, there are many experienced members here, so do ask if you need to.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Sounds like kittens maybe tonight.
> You have my number now should you need it.
> Of course, there are many experienced members here, so do ask if you need to.


Thanks u for all the help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

How will she act when she dose go into labor


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

My cat now she's the runs what dose that mean?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Means things are getting close so keep a watch on her.
Again, all perfectly normal.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Means things are getting close so keep a watch on her.
> Again, all perfectly normal.


OK thanks...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Catcoonz is amazing Jessica and has helped deliver lots of litters. She cares very much about your kittens so and worries don't hesitate to call her. She has your girl and her babies welfare upmost.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She has help me alot and I'm happy and I was just worried if it was normal or not


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So she can go into labor tonight or tomorrow


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok thanks u... I will keep u update on her


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Will my cat eat before she gos into labor and what signs should I look for


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All the births i have done have been different.
One mum was eating her dinner whilst giving birth to her kitten.
If she wants food, just let her eat.
When she starts panting, that is when kittens will be born.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> All the births i have done have been different.
> One mum was eating her dinner whilst giving birth to her kitten.
> If she wants food, just let her eat.
> When she starts panting, that is when kittens will be born.


OK thanks she sleeping right now


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

My cat still don't have milk and her nipples are still pink


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens will suckle to get the milk, stop worrying so much.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Kittens will suckle to get the milk, stop worrying so much.


Sorry and ok


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No need to be sorry . First time is always a nervous experience.
When she starts panting, let me know and i will talk you through everything.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> No need to be sorry . First time is always a nervous experience.
> When she starts panting, let me know and i will talk you through everything.


Ok


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

All the best for your little girl Jessica, we are all rooting for you and you are in kind and experienced hands with @catcoonz xx


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> All the best for your little girl Jessica, we are all rooting for you and you are in kind and experienced hands with @catcoonz xx


Thanks h


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I feel the kittens moving by her lag on the side is that right


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, all is fine hun.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How are things going?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> How are things going?


OK still nothing


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She keeps licking herself sides


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok. All is good, you know where i am if you need me.
I'm helping on another thread with kittens being born at the moment, but don't panic, i will be here when you need me.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Ok. All is good, you know where i am if you need me.
> I'm helping on another thread with kittens being born at the moment, but don't panic, i will be here when you need me.


Yea are so amazing and thank u


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

It seems like she is breathing faster and harder but I really can't tell it look different to me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, sounds like the start of labour.
I will stay online for a while longer for you.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She has more dishchger then last night


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, we are at the start of labour.
Please do not panic, try and stay calm for your girl, everything i going to be ok.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Ok, we are at the start of labour.
> Please do not panic, try and stay calm for your girl, everything i going to be ok.


OK.. what is next


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We wait for her to start panting, then deliver some kittens.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> We wait for her to start panting, then deliver some kittens.


When will that be


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When it happens.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> When it happens.


Ok


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

What dose panting mean


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Panting is the stage before pushing and means she is having contractions.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Panting is the stage before pushing and means she is having contractions.


Okay all she did right now with take a really deep breath


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like we both have a long night ahead.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yea...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Frey and I have been following this, absolutely rivetted. @catcoonz you are amazing. Good luck both! X


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I can feel a kitten in really close in between her legs


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Frey and I have been following this, absolutely rivetted. @catcoonz you are amazing. Good luck both! X


Thanks u and it's amazing


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She's not purring like she usually does


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

But she is not laid down panting, so we wait.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you mean her purr sounds different? Girls in labour often have a very loud purr and when they have contractions they stop, then start again when the contraction is over.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> But she is not laid down panting, so we wait.


She's laying down.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Do you mean her purr sounds different? Girls in labour often have a very loud purr and when they have contractions they stop, then start again when the contraction is over.


She is purring louder than usual


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, i will be back online in 15 minutes, i just have to go and feed my kittens.
Any changes, there are very experienced lovely members keeping a watch on your thread, so do post any changes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think I'm going to be going to bed for a while lol. Everything crossed and positive wishes being sent for it to be quick and easy for all.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It's like 'One Born Every Minute ' !


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too! It's like "Call the Midwife"! @Jessica2017 what is your cat's name? Freya is sending super maternal vibes and has gone mad washing the boys and I from top to bottom


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Me too! It's like "Call the Midwife"! @Jessica2017 what is your cat's name? Freya is sending super maternal vibes and has gone mad washing the boys and I from top to bottom


Her name is tiny... cause he was so tiny when we got her


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She 


Jessica2017 said:


> Her name is tiny... cause he was so tiny when we got her


She's not he


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I think we are going to have to wait quite a while yet. Mum hasn't started contracting yet has she @Jessica2017 ?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I think we are going to have to wait quite a while yet. Mum hasn't started contracting yet has she @Jessica2017 ?


No


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck Tiny, you can do it xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She's waiting for you to get ready for bed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm back and have coffee.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm here with Bertie who is sending his love and best wishes (and is pleased that he will never have to give birth himself). Fingers crossed (mine not his) for a safe and easy delivery for Tiny - we'll be staying up with you too. xx


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

I forgot to say to make sure you have something to eat yourself - and perhaps have some drinks and easily eaten snacks available for later in case you don't want to leave her side.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I'm back and have coffee.


Good. I am off to give my Bear a cuddle.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't know what she's doing but I can't get her to my room


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She can't have kittens there, it is messy and will ruin the carpet.
Gently pick her up and put her where you want kittens to be born.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, you do have a nesting box don't you?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica, you do have a nesting box don't you?


Yea I do


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good, so you are prepared.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Good, so you are prepared.


Yea just the waiting game.. and she keeps looking to her food and walking away


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You know what will happen. We will be up all night waiting and she will give birth tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> You know what will happen. We will be up all night waiting and she will give birth tomorrow.


Right...


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Or maybe she not in labor yet idk


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What is she doing?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Laying in my room...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any more discharge or open mouth breathing.
Feel her nose, is it cold?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Any more discharge or open mouth breathing.
> Feel her nose, is it cold?


Her nose is cold


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

And she has some dishchger


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, so not progressed into full labour.
Kittens may not arrive tonight, but if they do, you have my number.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Ok, so not progressed into full labour.
> Kittens may not arrive tonight, but if they do, you have my number.


OK what was up with the cold noses


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

With my cats, when they have a warm nose they are in labour.
Cold nose is good, just gives me more of an idea of what is happening.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> With my cats, when they have a warm nose they are in labour.
> Cold nose is good, just gives me more of an idea of what is happening.


Oh ok.. I will let u know if anything happens or diff


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would get some sleep, you will hear her when she starts full labour.
Keep her close to you.
I will be going to be at 12, then tomorrow between 11.30am - 12.30, i have vets with my pregnant girl for her scan.
Others will be around in the day anyway and i will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I would get some sleep, you will hear her when she starts full labour.
> Keep her close to you.
> I will be going to be at 12, then tomorrow between 11.30am - 12.30, i have vets with my pregnant girl for her scan.
> Others will be around in the day anyway and i will check in tomorrow.


OK and it's 6:28 pm here


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Are you East coast US?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You don't need to go to bed then 
It is 11.30 pm here in the UK.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yea I'm in the US.... but I will go to sleep by 8 so I can get some sleep Before my kids get up and ready for school tomorrow morning


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thinking of you. Hope you all have a restful night. 

Don't know why I need to know lol but what state?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Thinking of you. Hope you all have a restful night.
> 
> Don't know why I need to know lol but what state?


Thanks u and Indiana


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok now I have context lol


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Ok now I have context lol


Where u are from


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The UK. Originally Birmingham but now live in little village in the countryside just west of London.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Bertie and his minion are still here too - although Bertie had retired to the airing cupboard in case he was called on to help, he feels he is too young to know where kittens come from.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Good luck with the kittens - I suspect they'll come tonight, Indiana time.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Wishing you all the very best - it's just on 2:00am here in UK so I am tucking Bertie up for the night. I shall go online on my Kindle in a bit and keep an eye on this thread when I can through the night. As just posted, the "event" is bound to happen once it reaches the middle of the night your time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No calls from Jessica through the night.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I am just checking before I start work - was sure there would be kittens!


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Like the previous posters, am just checking to see what has gone on since about 4:00am.

Hope all is okay.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Checking in too. Hope all is ok.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Another one hooked here. Hoping to hear that kittens have arrived easily and that Mum and babies are all well.


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

I am also following  Hoping all is well with Mum & Kitties!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She the Same as last night


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Her nose is not wet this morning


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Are the kittens still moving?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yea but something is not right waiting for vet to call me back cause she has yellow/ greenish discharge now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Green discharge definitely needs a vet.
Hope all is ok.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Green discharge definitely needs a vet.
> Hope all is ok.


What dose that mean


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I have only got 30 minutes of my lunch break left! I hope all is well and the vet can reassure you Jessica


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Elaine b37 said:


> I have only got 30 minutes of my lunch break left! I hope all is well and the vet can reassure you Jessica


OK thank u


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

I do hope all goes well with the vet and that mother and kittens are still fine. I will have to get ready to take B. to the vets soon but will check in as soon as I return. Will be thinking of you all.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Likely an infection.
Try not to worry, kittens are still moving, which is good news.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> Yea but something is not right waiting for vet to call me back cause she has yellow/ greenish discharge now


I'm sorry to be blunt but why the h*ll are you waiting for a call back from the vet ,get her seen now,she sounds as though she is in need of urgent attention.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I cant get her in untill 2 today


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What time is it now?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> I cant get her in untill 2 today


Why ?,Do you have no out of hours care in the U.S.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a horrible feeling that the OP is about 8 hours behind us - that is if this is the litter from last night.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Can she still going labor that way or no


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Temporally_Loopy said:


> I have a horrible feeling that the OP is about 8 hours behind us - that is if this is the litter from last night.


It's only 8:27 am here


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jessica2017 said:


> It's only 8:27 am here


I think you should seek out an emergency vet/ find another vet that will get you in as soon as possible as you need to try and figure out the situation and so you know whats happening and what the next step is. Better to be safe. I'm shocked that the vet you've spoken to won't let you come in earlier!  Good luck, were all rooting for you & are here for support


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, you need to phone the vet and tell them you need an appointment for a pregnant cat with a possible infection.
Explain the discharge is green and you must see a vet before 2pm.
I don't care what the vet receptionist says, you cat needs a vet now.

It may be all ok, but you could possibly lose mum and kittens, get on the phone and tell them it is an emergency.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> Can she still going labor that way or no


If something has happened to one of the kittens, you could lose them all, especially if there is a dead kitten blocking the birth canal. It is probably unlikely but she would not then go into labour. In any case, if there is an infection in the womb, it may not remain contained if it is not dealt with.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Okay I called a different vet and they can get me in an hour to see her


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my, fingers and everything crossed here that all will be well x


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> Oh my, fingers and everything crossed here that all will be well x


Thanks u do much


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have all paws crossed for you.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

gosh, I'm so worried for Tiny...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess they must be at the vets now. I wonder if she might need a caesarean. Gosh it's nerve-racking.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Her tep is a 100.2 and loving good going to get a xray soon


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Just joining the thread. Hi Jessica and I hope Tiny is ok. Well done for looking after her so well, so far.
Will also wait with everyone else who are waiting for further news


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Everything is fine she going to be having 5 kittens.. she is on meds for her infection.. I need to take her tep everyday and right now it's 100.2


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jessica2017 said:


> Everything is fine she going to be having 5 kittens.. she is on meds for her infection.. I need to take her tep everyday and right now it's 100.2


So glad it's all sorted and you know everyone's okay. Just a waiting game now. Best wishes! Xx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Thats great news for Tiny and the kits. Hope all goes smoothly for her now.


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

Aww great stuff, hope everything goes well for tiny and her tiny 5 kittens!! Keep us informed


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u ever one and I will.. just the waiting game now..


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

And we want photos when they arrive - so many photos!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Erenya said:


> And we want photos when they arrive - so many photos!


I will and tiny is 9 1/2 pounds


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Jessica, Been waiting for news on Tiny and her kittens.
Thank you for taking her to the vet. So 5 kittens are due, at least you know how many now.
Did the vet just happen to say when these beautiful kittens would make an appearance?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Jessica, Been waiting for news on Tiny and her kittens.
> Thank you for taking her to the vet. So 5 kittens are due, at least you know how many now.
> Did the vet just happen to say when these beautiful kittens would make an appearance?


Not really all she said we keep a good eye on her for the next 24 hrs and see what happens..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, 24 hours it is then.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I think so but I'm not really sure but Idk why she wants me to take are tep everyday


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

They said her kittens are a good size


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Taking her temperature everyday will give you an indication to the start of labour, but more important to ensure the infection is being controlled with the antibiotics.
It is a good thing, although not sure Tiny would agree,poor girl.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good kittens are a nice size.
I will be around tonight anyway, should you need me.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Taking her temperature everyday will give you an indication to the start of labour, but more important to ensure the infection is being controlled with the antibiotics.
> It is a good thing, although not sure Tiny would agree,poor girl.


Right.. the vet can't feel the kittens yet.. but her tep is 100.2 that's good that's mean all the kittens are good she said


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Good kittens are a nice size.
> I will be around tonight anyway, should you need me.


Do u think she will go into labor tonight


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Must admit, i have never taken a pregnant cats temperature, so i will leave answers to this to the other's.
I can talk you through labour etc though and ensure a safe delivery for Tiny and her kittens.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Must admit, i have never taken a pregnant cats temperature, so i will leave answers to this to the other's.
> I can talk you through labour etc though and ensure a safe delivery for Tiny and her kittens.


Her nose is warm what dose that mean


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When my cats nose is warm, i expect kittens.

I just need to go offline for a little while, i have to get my girl's kitten room ready as she is due any day as well.
Plenty of members on here at the moment, they are keeping a watch on Tiny. x


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So the vet told me to check her tep bout this time and now it droped to 98.8.. what dose that mean anyone know???


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Taking her temperature everyday will give you an indication to the start of labour, but more important to ensure the infection is being controlled with the antibiotics.
> It is a good thing, although not sure Tiny would agree,poor girl.


Here's your answer about what a drop in temperature means.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Here's your answer about what a drop in temperature means.


Sorry not having a good day..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad you managed to get her to the vets quickly as i'm sure that will have helped her.
And that you know how many kittens there are and that they are a good size.

Hopefully the infection is being controlled now by the antibiotics. Did the vets give her a long lasting injection or just tablets for you to give her?

Is she still eating and drinking ok?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Glad you managed to get her to the vets quickly as i'm sure that will have helped her.
> And that you know how many kittens there are and that they are a good size.
> 
> Hopefully the infection is being controlled now by the antibiotics. Did the vets give her a long lasting injection or just tablets for you to give her?
> ...


 Thanks u and I have to give her med ever 12 hrs... and right now she don't want to eat or drink can't get her from under my bed..


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

And the give me a number to a emergency vet too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Can you put a water bowl and food near the bed so if she does want a drink it's easy to get to?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Can you put a water bowl and food near the bed so if she does want a drink it's easy to get to?


It's in there


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She's eating now...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What medication is Tiny taking?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
You can remove your photo of the medication now, it gives too many personal details for a public forum x


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> You can remove your photo of the medication now, it gives too many personal details for a public forum x


Idk how to


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bottom left, there is a green box which says EDIT, click on that and you can remove the photo.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jessica2017 said:


> Idk how to


I've deleted your post with the image


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Bottom left, there is a green box which says EDIT, click on that and you can remove the photo.


OK I think it's down


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you lymorelynn


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So she may go into labor tomorrow but I'm not for sure


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, we know everything is fine, so it is just a case of waiting.
You won't be left on your own, there is so many wonderful experienced members on here who will help you.
I also will be here, after all this time i am not missing Tiny's kittens being born.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Well, we know everything is fine, so it is just a case of waiting.
> You won't be left on your own, there is so many wonderful experienced members on here who will help you.
> I also will be here, after all this time i am not missing Tiny's kittens being born.


Thanks u


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

The way things are going, Tiny is going to have one of the most anticipated and watched over births ever (even if it is remotely).


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I was laying on the couch with tiny and I can just see those kittens moving..


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

What does it mean when a cat licks her nipples


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cats lick their belly, nipples and other places before birth, can be for days beforehand.

Just relax, you will know when she's in labour. She will pick up on any stress and nerves so you need to remain calm.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> Cats lick their belly, nipples and other places before birth, can be for days beforehand.
> 
> Just relax, you will know when she's in labour. She will pick up on any stress and nerves so you need to remain calm.


OK thank u so much..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Everything ok Jessica? well apart from you still waiting and worrying.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Everything ok Jessica? well apart from you still waiting and worrying.


I don't think she will go into labor tonight


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's ok, Tiny needs her rest anyway.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> That's ok, Tiny needs her rest anyway.


Yea she dose


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, whilst you wait for your own kittens, here is a photo of my little cherubs


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww, sweet !


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Well, whilst you wait for your own kittens, here is a photo of my little cherubs
> View attachment 303896


Awwww....


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here is my male cat.. I think him and tiny are going to have really cute kittens..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Eek CC!!!!!

Please don't tell me they are brown tabbies!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry HB, yes brown Tabbies.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Brown tabby MCs??


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

Beautiful Kittens Catcoonz!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica. Just noticed you own the father to the kittens.
Please can you book him in for neutering this week, to prevent Tiny from becoming pregnant again.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica. Just noticed you own the father to the kittens.
> Please can you book him in for neutering this week, to prevent Tiny from becoming pregnant again.


Jessica said in post #22 she had him done last week.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

damn... so kitten broody right now...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry HB, yes brown Tabbies.


NOOOoooooooooooo!!!
They are huge too..
NOOOOOooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too. I just want to have them climb all over me and scrunch them till they pop. Defo want a couple more to complete my fur family, but in a few years. Can't believe my 20lb Teddypumpkin was one of those babies. He was such a solidly packed kitten. I loved him the second I met him.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica. Just noticed you own the father to the kittens.
> Please can you book him in for neutering this week, to prevent Tiny from becoming pregnant again.


Her got that done 2 1/2 weeks ago now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are huge kittens.
At 9 days old they weighed 478gm.
Can't wait until they are climbing the curtains.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just found a photo of a five week old Teddy the first time I saw him:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is so cute.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Just found a photo of a five week old Teddy the first time I saw him:
> 
> View attachment 303911


Oh, so adorable !


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He really was. He is now the most beautiful, cuddly... succulent cat. This is him this morning...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry Jessica, i missed where you said your male was already neutered.
Is there any news, or are we staying up another night.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry Jessica, i missed where you said your male was already neutered.
> Is there any news, or are we staying up another night.


She's eating a little and her tep was 98.4 this morning


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just caught up with this, good luck with the impending birth and glad to see your male is now neutered


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u and it would be cool if she had the kittens today cause it my daughter 8th birthday today


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry for tangenting, mention brown tabby MCs to me and I'm off! (Disclaimer: all pussycats here are loved equally, and as I've just explained to a noisily complaining left out Freya, mentions of red silver and silver tabby MCs would have brooked similar response!)

Now back to Tiny's kittens. If she were human we'd be suggesting jogging, curries and pineapple chunks by now!


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh boy, the wait goes on. Mind you perhaps Tiny feels the same way, she can't be comfortable.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Temporally_Loopy said:


> Oh boy, the wait goes on. Mind you perhaps Tiny feels the same way, she can't be comfortable.


No she's not they way she looked at me u can tell she not happy


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Poor love - bring on the gas and air !


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, she knows she has a global audience right now. What cat would NOT love that!!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I hear bubbling sounds in my cat what does that mean


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The bubbling sound is just kittens moving, all normal.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> The bubbling sound is just kittens moving, all normal.


OK.. good and thank u...


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

My cat is a under my bed licking the carpet she's not acting like herself


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So when u feel kittens move for the frist time when would she be due


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens can be felt from 7 weeks.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Kittens can be felt from 7 weeks.


So so she can be due this week or next cause I really don't know what day we felt the kittens move because one day she just was big


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Tiny's nose is dry I really don't know what that mean


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She might just be a bit dehydrated or warm.

Have you managed to give her the meds today? And how's her temp. Is she still eating ok?

Keep lots of fresh clean water near her.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> She might just be a bit dehydrated or warm.
> 
> Have you managed to give her the meds today? And how's her temp. Is she still eating ok?
> 
> Keep lots of fresh clean water near her.


Yea give her meds to her and her tep is 99.3 and she's being eating here and there..


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I have food and water right by her bed..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok good. 

Will keep watching.....


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok...


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

No kittens yet?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will be popping on when i can but have a hectic day (kittens will be born now and i will miss it).


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

No kitten for Tiny yet


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Still popping in lol!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So I walk away from tiny to get my kids ready for school and she meowed at me she really never dose that


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Its possible she is going into labour and wants you to stay with her. But then again maybe she just wants you to stay as she feels strange at the moment. If she isn't panting yet then labour is probably still a way off.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Shrike said:


> Its possible she is going into labour and wants you to stay with her. But then again maybe she just wants you to stay as she feels strange at the moment. If she isn't panting yet then labour is probably still a way off.


Hope she's not in labor cause my son has a Dr app


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Jessica2017 said:


> Hope she's not in labor cause my son has a Dr app


That would almost guarantee it!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

What is this


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Could be a bit of mucous plug, is it pink colour ?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Could be a bit of mucous plug, is it pink colour ?


It's looks more brown but not sure..


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Jessica2017 said:


> It's looks more brown but not sure..


Brown or pink , probably mucous. How's her temp ?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Brown or pink , probably mucous. How's her temp ?


This morning it was 99.6 but at kids Dr app now


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Jessica2017 said:


> This morning it was 99.6 but at kids Dr app now


oh, so no drop yet then. Let us know what's happening when you get home.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> oh, so no drop yet then. Let us know what's happening when you get home.


I will what should it be when it drops


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

What dose the mucus mean


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

If her temp drops and she's losing mucus it could mean labour is starting.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Same as in your pregnancy. One of the first signs of labour.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Just bear in mind I'm a human midwife, not a cat one !


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Human or cat midwife, still the same, just means more being born


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Her tep is 99.4


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Just joined in on this anticipation. Read right through so I'm all caught up. Oh my goodness the wait has been a long one for you all! 

CC those kittens are lush!! And Maine coon?? Oh my!! I could die from broodiness. I'm desperate for a Maine coon. Hubby and I have agreed we will wait a year or so before we get one though, give our current babies (including our human one) time to grow up. 

So I'm going to be joining in on this huge anticipation waiting on these kittens. Can't wait to see them. Good luck x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lisa2701 said:


> CC those kittens are lush!! And Maine coon?? Oh my!! I could die from broodiness. I'm desperate for a Maine coon. Hubby and I have agreed we will wait a year or so before we get one though, give our current babies (including our human one) time to grow up.


They are M/C's and CC is an amazing breeder!!!!!


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> They are M/C's and CC is an amazing breeder!!!!!


Oh.. are you in the U.K. CC? I may have to talk to you about future litters. Lol x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you HB, and yes Lisa MC.
Very lazy, just had to share this whilst impatiently awaiting Tiny to get a move on.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you HB, and yes Lisa MC.
> Very lazy, just had to share this whilst impatiently awaiting Tiny to get a move on.


Oh my lord who is that beauty??

Do you have a thread that I can follow of your litter Cc? X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is a kitten i bred, but now in his new home.
Mum is having her year break now, but she will have a litter sometime next year.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> He is a kitten i bred, but now in his new home.
> Mum is having her year break now, but she will have a litter sometime next year.


He's stunning!

I'll need to discuss this with you. I'll maybe PM you if that's ok for info so we aren't taking over tinys thread lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Think he was 5 weeks old in this photo.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you HB, and yes Lisa MC.
> Very lazy, just had to share this whilst impatiently awaiting Tiny to get a move on.


STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Does anyone know what your cat's temperature supposed to be before they go into labor


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> Does anyone know what your cat's temperature supposed to be before they go into labor


I don't know I'm afraid Jessica but I'm sure someone will be along very soon x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

99.4 is just very slightly below normal (99.5-102.5) but I don't know what drop you can expect. As several of us have already said, we have never taken temperatures before labour.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> 99.4 is just very slightly below normal (99.5-102.5) but I don't know what drop you can expect. As several of us have already said, we have never taken temperatures before labour.


I know.. I hate taking her tep everyday.. I feel bad for her


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> I know.. I hate taking her tep everyday.. I feel bad for her


Poor love is prob really fed up of it. Now the antibiotics are working do you really need to..if none of the breeders here do it?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Poor love is prob really fed up of it. Now the antibiotics are working do you really need to..if none of the breeders here do it?


Her antibiotics are working and I really don't want to do it anymore.. I just want her to sleep as much as she can.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread... When I started reading I thought the kittens would be there by now.
the anticipation is killing me.

come on Tiny...
Don't keep us in suspense..


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Jiskefet said:


> Just caught up with this thread... When I started reading I thought the kittens would be there by now.
> the anticipation is killing me.
> 
> come on Tiny...
> Don't keep us in suspense..


I can't wait to see her kittens... this wait is killing me...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I can imagine.
You have been keeping a close watch for days now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry HB, i will stop it now 

Back to Tiny. No idea about temperatures as i have never done this with any of my births.
I probably would leave Tiny to rest and stop messing her around, she is going to need all her energy to birth 5 kittens.
The antibiotics will be working, so there shouldn't be a raise in temperature now.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I usually do take my girls temperatures but I clip the fur in the front armpit and shove the digital thermometer in there. It does require the girl to lay still for a minute or two though. The temp will drop 1 degree within 12ish hours of birth. However not all girls do it. Of the girls I've done only just over half showed any drop in.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Jiskefet said:


> I can imagine.
> You have been keeping a close watch for days now.


Yea my husband calles me Dr mom.. lol


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry HB, i will stop it now
> 
> Back to Tiny. No idea about temperatures as i have never done this with any of my births.
> I probably would leave Tiny to rest and stop messing her around, she is going to need all her energy to birth 5 kittens.
> The antibiotics will be working, so there shouldn't be a raise in temperature now.


Yea I'm done doing her tep and going to let her rest as much as she can


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I will go into my room to make sure she ok and and everything


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Jessica2017:

*Her antibiotics are working* & I really don't want to [take her rectal temp daily] anymore...

/QUOTE
.
.
Jessica, i could be wrong, but i don't think the vet wanted U to take her rectal temp Anticipating the Kittens' Birth. IOW, the vet's not looking for a pre-labor drop in her core temp.
.
Instead, I'm thinking this is how the vet wants to hopefully see that she doesn't develop / hasn't got a *fever, *since that would be a definite sign that her infection [uterine, kidney, bladder, whatever it is...] is getting worse. 
.
She's not my kitty, but a rectal temp with a digital probe is a minute or less of mild discomfort - & if she was mine, i'd really want to be sure her infection is knocked flat, not getting back up.  Her core temp is one of the few least-invasive ways to check, at home. // I'd keep checking, around the same time each day. It's a small thing, but if she does get a fever, it's very important to know.
.
Hoping for healthy babies & a happy mum-cat, very soon. 
.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Jessica2017:
> 
> *Her antibiotics are working* & I really don't want to [take her rectal temp daily] anymore...
> 
> ...


Thank u.. I want tinny health and her kittens too..


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Jessica. I'm no expert but I probably would leave her alone re: temp now.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Elsiebea said:


> Hi Jessica. I'm no expert but I probably would leave her alone re: temp now.


Yea I have not took her tep since this afternoon noon


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So can anyone tell me if kittens move more or less before birth


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So still no kittens


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is Tiny ok in herself?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

The suspense is driving me nuts here!!

Happy that Tiny is making sure those kittens are nice and ready before emerging!. The girl will not be rushed!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yea she fine she was being a butt this morning would not take her meds for me


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I have just read through all the thread and I am waiting in anticipation for Tiny's kittens to be born too.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If Tiny's kittens were first seen moving about 8th March and that was about 7 weeks into pregnancy, she is not due until approximately 24th and they may still be born safely until about 29th, providing the infection has not caused permanent problems.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

24th - 29th, i'm going back to bed then.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> 24th - 29th, i'm going back to bed then.


Wish I could but she will not let me she wanta me right next to her today


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

This is like pulling teeth! What's happening?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> This is like pulling teeth! What's happening?


She's dose not want to be left alone today she wanta to be next to me


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Things are happening to her body she doesn't really understand - not surprising she wants to be with the person who protects and looks after her!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Shrike said:


> Things are happening to her body she doesn't really understand - not surprising she wants to be with the person who protects and looks after her!


So true she my baby.. we fined her outside my house when she was a little baby no mom around or other kittens took her to the vet and she was only maybe 5 weeks old and we had to bottle feed her


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Aw - bless her! So lucky to be found by someone who cares!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Shrike said:


> Aw - bless her! So lucky to be found by someone who cares!


Yea we just moved in are house when we fined her I'm thinking someone left her but she way to cute not to have as mine... I love my baby girl


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, she sure chose the right people to move in with. She coudn't have found a better, more dedicated slave than you.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Jiskefet said:


> Well, she sure chose the right people to move in with. She coudn't have found a better, more dedicated slave than you.


Thank u...


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

With all the love and attention you have obviously given her since she was a "tiny" kitten, no wonder she doesn't want you to be away from her at the moment when she is feeling "weird" and is in discomfort. As others have said, she won't understand what is happening to her and needs her mommy.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what's going on with her


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Milk? Or colostrum.

Could be any time now. <excited>


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Could that mean she will be going into labor soon or no


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's going on with her


Is that her rear end we are seeing in that photo?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Lisa2701 said:


> Is that her rear end we are seeing in that photo?


Yes..


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> Yes..


Wouldn't think its colostrum in that case. I don't know what it is.

@catcoonz???


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Idk if that some what of a mucus plug or what.. I'm lost


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> Idk if that some what of a mucus plug or what.. I'm lost


I have absolutely no experience of breeding cats, but i would think a mucus plug would be either clear or pinky from tinge of blood like a human? I could be very wrong though.

Have you taken her temp today? Was it ok?

Hoping someone experienced comes along soon!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Jessica2017

Can anyone tell me what's going on with her
= PHOTO = 
opaque, mucoid, creamy discharge, dripping from vulva to carpet

/QUOTE
.
.
Has her core-temp been taken today?... // if so, what was it, or if not, WHAT IS IT now?
.
that *could* be a mucus plug - but personally, it more resembles a flow of pus, IME. // If she has a fever of any kind, even 1/2 degree, in combo with that discharge, i'd be going to the vet - it's almost 8-PM, UK time, hopefully there's a clinic with late hours nearby.
.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Jessica2017
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's going on with her
> = PHOTO =
> ...


Her dose still have a of a infection but Utsav getting better


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Lisa2701 said:


> I have absolutely no experience of breeding cats, but i would think a mucus plug would be either clear or pinky from tinge of blood like a human? I could be very wrong though.
> 
> Have you taken her temp today? Was it ok?
> 
> Hoping someone experienced comes along soon!!


Just took her temp just now and it's 98.2.. but she does have a little bit of infection but it's getting better as the days go on


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is a bit gross but does it smell.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Jessica2017
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's going on with her
> = PHOTO =
> ...


It's only 2 pm here in the us...


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> This is a bit gross but does it smell.


Sorry but I just trying to fined out what it is


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If it has a nasty smell then it could be pus from infection as LFL suggested. No smell would hopefully mean it's not.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> If it has a nasty smell then it could be pus from infection as LFL suggested. No smell would hopefully mean it's not.


No it don't smell


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not 100% sure but it looks like open pyometra, get this photo to the vet quickly please.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, VET NOW.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Jessica2017:

It's only 2 pm here in the U-S.

/QUOTE
.
.
sorry, forgot U're this side of the pond, LOL - Can U phone Ur local vet? // SEND them the photo, & ask for an opinion, real time.

.
U can also simply pack her up, & take her in - Ur choice.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Not 100% sure but it looks like open pyometra, get this photo to the vet quickly please.


What is that


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please, no time for questions, this is urgent.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is it worth taking the cat straight there CC as an emergency?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, VET NOW... this is an emergency.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, please get Tiny to the vet now, you are going to lose her kittens if you waste any more time.
I really can't stress how urgent this is.
I lost my litter at 6 weeks pregnant years ago to the same thing, all because i was too late.

DO NOT TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER WITH RECEPTIONIST >>>> URGENT VET NEEDED.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> What is that


Potentially fatal infection in the uterus. VET NOW.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I was worried it was puss but didn't want to alarm Jessica.

I pray she's not responding because she's rushing to the vets. My hearts actually pounding a bit here. Praying for you, and the safety of Tiny and those babies. Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm certain Jessica will realise just how urgent this actually is and be on her way to the vets with Tiny immediately. She loves her too much to put her at risk.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Think we all need to pray for Tiny and her kittens now.
This is serious.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

:-( I thought it was milk from her nipples. Thank goodness there are experts on here who know what they're talking about.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> So can anyone tell me if kittens move more or less before birth





Jessica2017 said:


> Yea she fine she was being a butt this morning would not take her meds for me





Jessica2017 said:


> She's dose not want to be left alone today she wanta to be next to me


Gosh with hindsight - I wonder if the kittens were moving less. 
And poor Tiny feeling absolutely awful.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Milk is white.
I am so worried now. I have been through this before with my girl, luckily my girl survived, sadly all her kittens were lost.
This is how quickly things can go wrong.
I just hope Tiny is near the vets in time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

HB, everything was fine, until the photograph.
In one way, it is lucky this is open pyometra and not closed. With closed pyometra, you don't see the signs until it is too late.

I don't expect to hear anything on this thread for a while, Tiny will be rushed for an emergency c-section.
All we can hope for is Tiny comes home safe.
It will be a miracle if any kittens are safe.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Pyometra? Oh God I hope not. Everything crossed for Tiny xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I just pray they can save Tiny.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am 100% sure this is open pyometra, been there and done it.

Stay strong Jessica and we are all thinking of you, Tiny and her kittens.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

With all the horrible things going on in the world, this was my happy thread. I was looking forward to 'meeting' the little kittens.

Good luck, Tiny and Jessica xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have everything crossed. Hopefully Jessica has got Tiny to a vet. Looks like she's online now so hopefully will update soon


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am afraid that Tiny probably had an infection for quite a while before it became apparent on Monday so the poor girl has probably been feeling increasingly poorly. Something could have happened to one or more of the kittens some time ago. I hope she will be alright.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She's appearing online (phone could have 4g be in w or equivalent or simply left comp on) but not been active for 20 mins so this hopefully means she is on her way/at the vets as we write.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tiny had a scan on Monday, which is when vets put her on antibiotics.
Does pyometra not show on scans?

5 heartbeats were seen Monday.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Tiny had a scan on Monday, which is when vets put her on antibiotics.
> Does pyometra not show on scans?
> 
> 5 heartbeats were seen Monday.


I know nothing firsthand about pyometra but I am afraid I have very little confidence in scans. One of my girls had a scan and my vet who is normally excellent, assured me she had two live kittens. I don't know what happened to one of them because within a few days she had just the one which was fine but no sign of another.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

oh dear I popped in hoping to see kitten photos and we seem to be in the midst of an emergency


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Tiny had a scan on Monday, which is when vets put her on antibiotics.
> Does pyometra not show on scans?
> 
> 5 heartbeats were seen Monday.


Tango had a mild uterine infection after her last season , several symptoms of pyo but nothing visible on scan. Fortunately antibiotics nipped it in the bud and she recovered quickly. So it could be that Tiny hadn't got enough pussy fluid to see on the scan , her uterus would have been full of amniotic fluid anyway.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you QOTN.
I took my girl for a scan at 6 weeks pregnant, vet said one kitten. Got to 70 days, had another scan and nothing there.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Problem with these mega threads is urgent posts get lost among the 'fluff'


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would not bother with scans for detecting kittens. Everybody says they are unreliable. I am afraid that dead kittens can sometimes just be born under-developed but sometimes cause a disaster.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Tiny had a scan on Monday, which is when vets put her on antibiotics.
> Does pyometra not show on scans?


Oh no what a dreadful turn of events!! Having had a cat with Pyo scanned, the pus showed as fluid (black) within the uterus and the uterus could be seen as being too large for a non pregnant cat. I hope that Tiny will be ok. Maybe one of the kittens has died and caused the infection.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> Problem with these mega threads is urgent posts get lost among the 'fluff'


I think enough people made it quite clear it was urgent.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I think enough people made it quite clear it was urgent.


Also referring to the pages of same questions being asked, perhaps the OP was having trouble following


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh no. First time I've managed to get here today and this is not what I expected to read. I hope Tiny will be ok


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> Also referring to the pages of same questions being asked, perhaps the OP was having trouble following


Maybe. Perhaps she simply needed reassurance. 
MOST people were more than happy to try to clarify when needed though.

Perhaps best not to add more "fluff" to the thread


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sending positive vibes for Tiny xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Maybe. Perhaps she simply needed reassurance.
> MOST people were more than happy to try to clarify when needed though.
> 
> Perhaps best not to add more "fluff" to the thread


I'm sure your years of breeding experience will be most helpful to her


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been following this thread from the start. Nothing to add but support and positive vibes for mum and babies. Fingers crossed all will be OK xx


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

The vet said its the infection is just trying to clear it up....


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Just want to say thank u for everyone that prayed and wished tiny and her kittens good luck


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> I'm sure your years of breeding experience will be most helpful to her


As you are well aware I have no breeding experience whatsoever but I hope I can still be helpful and supportive to people in need wherever I can to the best of my ability.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Have you left her at the vets Jessica? Or is she home?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

oliviarussian said:


> Have you left her at the vets Jessica? Or is she home?


We are on the way home


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
FLUFF POST:
totally aside from the worry over Tiny & kits, this is about an easily-confused term, earlier in the thread.
.
THIS MAY BE TOO GRAPHIC for those with queasy stomachs - I am describing exudate from a wound or infection, so FYI, it's icky.
.
"Pus" = infectious fluid, full of nasty microbes, broken-down cells from destroyed tissue, & blood serum, among other things.
It's mucoid, can be anything from thin & runny / stretchy, to thick & resembling cottage cheese, in clumps with or without whey-like yellow fluid. Color varies as widely as texture.
It can be rich cheddar-cheese yellow, creamy light yellow, thick & white, resemble curdled cheese, or even be green & snotty. // It may or may not contain blood, which may be fresh [red to red-brown], old [dark red to brown], or clotted [red-brown to black, or reddish clots amid pink or orange fluid].
It may or may not stink - some reeks, some smells oddly sweet.
.
"Pus" is pronounced like "pup", the noun - short U.
.
.
"Puss" = common slang for a cat, moggie, pet cat, stray, ... any cat.
"Puss" is pronounced with a long U, as in "push", the verb, but without the 'h'.
.
.
Over the phone, a vet will need to know that U're talking about PUS from her / his wound, bodily orifice [eye, ear...], etc, or conversely about "Puss" as in my cat, their cat, etc. They are quite different, & U don't want confusion if U are talking about pus draining / collecting / swelling in an abscess / flowing from something, like a broken tooth.
.
.
.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, i know you went to the vets hun but i really do not feel comfortable with the vet leaving Tiny with all the discharge.

I will continue to help you through the labour when it happens, but i have to be honest and say i have never done a cat birth with discharge.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica, i know you went to the vets hun but i really do not feel comfortable with the vet leaving Tiny with all the discharge.
> 
> I will continue to help you through the labour when it happens, but i have to be honest and say i have never done a cat birth with discharge.


 What should I do then


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, exactly what did the vet say?
Sorry, but i am very worried, never known a vet to just shrug this discharge off and not do an emergency c-section.
This will continue to pass to the kittens.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica, you have to be prepared for the possible loss of kittens. Hopefully the antibiotics will protect Tiny but the kittens are not in a very nice place at the moment with all that infection.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica, exactly what did the vet say?
> Sorry, but i am very worried, never known a vet to just shrug this discharge off and not do an emergency c-section.
> This will continue to pass to the kittens.


They said it's her infection just trying to clear up


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Is it still daytime where you are? Is there another vet local to you that you could phone for a second opinion?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

But the kittens are surrounded by infection, i honestly don't feel they can survive this.

So, talk me through what happened at the vets.
Vet saw Tiny, saw the infection and ....... 
I'm not in any way having a go at you, but anybody helping you with a safe delivery needs to know exactly what to expect.
My priority would be to save Tiny, i need you to understand this.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> But the kittens are surrounded by infection, i honestly don't feel they can survive this.
> 
> So, talk me through what happened at the vets.
> Vet saw Tiny, saw the infection and .......
> ...


That's all she said maybe I need to fine a new vet


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
it's 6-pm Eastern Daylight Time / east coast; there's still time for a 2nd opinion, if there's another local vet. 
.
.
.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If there is discharge from the uterus from an infection, there is decomposing tissue in the womb, it is not going to clear up by itself. The kittens will have to come out NOW by C-section or Tiny might die.
Do NOT take no for an answer and demand a C-section NOW.
God, I could kill this vet for shrugging it off


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you telephone another vet, explain Tiny is heavily pregnant, she has open pyometra.
I am going to download your photo an email it straight to my vet for another opinion.
To be honest, i would have been happier for a c-section now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, phone another vet now whilst i am waiting for a reply from my vet.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica, exactly what did the vet say?
> Sorry, but i am very worried, never known a vet to just shrug this discharge off and not do an emergency c-section.
> This will continue to pass to the kittens.


Agree with CC and others, you need a second opinion here from another vet.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, my vet was extremely concerned, said for the safety of both mum and kittens a c-section needs to be done as an emergency.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

How far gone is Tiny now? I have to say if she was my cat I'd be frantic with all that discharge dripping from her. I would definitely be seeking a second opinion and hoping for C-Section including Spay for her now. I hope you are able to get this sorted


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

All the other vets are close and I'm trying to get $$ for the emergency vet so I can take her there


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, the news i have received is if Tiny is left, once she starts contractions and if her uterus bursts, Tiny is going to die from septic shock.
If there are any surviving kittens, they must be placed on antibiotics if they have any chance of surviving.

Please find a vet who will help her, this is way out of my league.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Can you phone the emergency vet first. Explain and see what they say, I know my vet would treat first, then talk about the money after.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You need to find out ASAP whether the kittens are still viable with a scan at the very least. They will need to come out if there is a womb infection. If you haven't seen movement, it could be too late for them - but let's keep everything crossed.

Cats can often be quite well in themselves with pyometra, in contrast to dogs. Since canine pyometra is much more commonly seen, it would be easy for a vet thinking along canine lines to underestimate how serious the situation could be in a cat who seems reasonably well in herself.

Hope you get her seen by the emergency vet soon.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

@Ceiling Kitty is a vet, @Jessica2017


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Is there any news?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Any updates Jessica, I see you're online?


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

It could just be that Jessica's still logged in rather than actually being here in person. I'm frequently thought to be on messenger or FB simply because I haven't logged out properly or shut down my PC.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm worried there's been no reply.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

It's night time there though?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Id hoped she'd update before she went to bed.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

No news yet? Hopefully Jessica will update later today. I hope it all went well, horrible thing to have happened.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

No news I am really worried with what I have read about poor Tiny and her kittens.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am deeply worried, too. I hope she got Tiny to the emergency vet in time. I guess she stayed there to hear the outcome and see Tiny right after surgery.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Just seen this thread. I hope Tiny and her kittens are ok.

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

With the time difference as Jessica is in the USA, i doubt she will be online until 1pm.
I have received no emergency calls to my mobile and Jessica knows to telephone any time should she need to.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

oh it is awful feeling knowing they are so far away, where is Jackson Galaxy when you need him!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

(Fluff or simply concern)
I am very sad and disappointed there have been no more updates from Jessica as so many people here genuinely care about Tiny and her kittens and are extremely worried about them. I do hope she comes on again and lets everyone know what has happened.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think it's only 5am in the USA so may be sleeping. I really hope for an update later, it's so worrying.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica has children to take to school as well as the time difference, so hopefully we will have an update this afternoon.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She's doing better she don't have that stuff coming out anymore..


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica has children to take to school as well as the time difference, so hopefully we will have an update this afternoon.


Yes... I need to get my kids up and ready for school.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good news Jessica, Can you still see or feel kittens moving?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Good news Jessica, Can you still see or feel kittens moving?


Yea I can still feel them move..


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this thread..!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm not sure if she's going into labor or not she walking around the house meawing


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Erenya said:


> I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this thread..!


Why


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> Why


It's so nerve racking and exciting all at the same time! I have just about everything crossed for lovely little Tiny right now!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good, so we know there are live kittens at the moment.
Keep the thread updated, as i will be checking every now and then.
Did you manage to telephone another vet last night?

Tiny will still have her infection, she is probably cleaning it up, so you have not seen any.

Have you taken her temperature today?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Good, so we know there are live kittens at the moment.
> Keep the thread updated, as i will be checking every now and then.
> Did you manage to telephone another vet last night?


No I'm doing after my kids got on the bus but I think she might be going into labor soon cuz you walk around the house meowing


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She's having contractions now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, get her into her safe nesting box and we will do a birth.

Be warned, you may not have 5 kittens alive at this stage, but i hope we do.
There is going to be a lot of infection during the birth, so don't panic.

You will need a vet check up once birth has finished, to ensure Tiny and kittens are ok.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Ok, get her into her safe nesting box and we will do a birth.
> 
> Be warned, you may not have 5 kittens alive at this stage, but i hope we do.
> There is going to be a lot of infection during the birth, so don't panic.
> ...


OK thank u I don't know if you just peed on me or her water just broke


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully waters (i never peed on you)


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Hopefully waters (i never peed on you)


Me too


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

How long until the kittens come out


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When they do.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> When they do.


OK


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> How long until the kittens come out


When Tiny progresses from mild contractions to stronger contractions, she will start pushing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

QOTN... are you online for awhile?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Then you should start to see something appearing in the next half hour.


catcoonz said:


> QOTN... are you online for awhile?


Yes. Do you need to do something else?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, my cat is going into early labour and i need the vet to check her over.
Vet is coming to my home, but my girl is not good.

Do you mind if i leave you to help Jessica whilst i attend to this please. x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Yes, my cat is going into early labour and i need the vet to check her over.
> Vet is coming to my home, but my girl is not good.
> 
> Do you mind if i leave you to help Jessica whilst i attend to this please. x


Of course you must. Good luck.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I will be right back need to wait for the bus with my kids


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

oh my it is all happening and I only have 30 minutes of my lunch break left! good luck to the expectant cats and helpers!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

How is Tiny now?


Elaine b37 said:


> oh my it is all happening and I only have 30 minutes of my lunch break left! good luck to the expectant cats and helpers!


We could be hours!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck with all the kittens being born Jessica keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u ever one


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Good luck Tiny!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Been watching the thread! Everything crossed for the safety of Tiny and her babies.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck all! Everything crossed for safe delivery and Tiny's health xxx


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Tiny is is scared she is under my kid bed and I cant get to her to out her in her box


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You really will have to try to get her out. You won't be able to see what is going on if she is out of reach and especially with the worry of the infection, you must be able to monitor her closely. Is she still eating? Could you tempt her out with a treat and then close the door to the bedrooms or block her access under the bed?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Jessica2017 please keep her contained to one room only.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Would it help to draw the curtains so the room is a bit darker so she feels a little safer when out from under the bed?


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> Tiny is is scared she is under my kid bed and I cant get to her to out her in her box


try and stay calm Jessica so she doesn't pick up on your anxiety, talk to her quietly and see if you can coax her out with something to eat, even if she doesn't eat it she might be persuaded out to smell whatever you are offering


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Shrike said:


> Would it help to draw the curtains so the room is a bit darker so she feels a little safer when out from under the bed?


If Jessica has taken our advice, she has a blanket over the top of her kitten box. Girls feel safer when they think they are have a covering, because in the wild, they would have to hide their babies.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

We have one kitten


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> We have one kitten


Good. Has Tiny dealt with the cord and washed the kitten particularly its face?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You need to make sure she has passed the placenta.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> You need to make sure she has passed the placenta.


How u tell that


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
the placenta is the bag the baby developed in - they need to be counted as they appear, 1 bag for each baby born.
.
.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> How u tell that


Was the cord attached to a lump of 'liver?'


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
that's the bag - still attached to the kitten. 
.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Was the cord attached to a lump of 'liver?'


Idk I want to the bathroom and next I knkw here was a kitten


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Some cats will eat the placenta so you must keep an eye on what she is doing. A retained placenta would make her infection much, much worse.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here is one


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
if she eats a couple placenta[e], that's fine - if she eats them ALL, she is likely to have bad diarrhea.
.
.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Well done, Tiny. It looks as though she knows what she is doing but do check the remaining placentas. Sometimes when kittens are born quickly, one will overtake the previous placenta so you have to keep a careful count.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> if she eats a couple placenta[e], that's fine - if she eats them ALL, she is likely to have bad diarrhea.
> .


Its never happened with my girls, who have never had less than 6 kittens in a litter, nor with any of my fosters who had 4-6 kittens in their litters...


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

We have 2 kittens


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

@Jessica2017 If you don't have a set of digital kitchen scales that weigh to 1g (gram) now is the time to get a set. They are quite cheap if you look around. Weigh the kittens at about the same time each day, keep a record (I use Excel) and check the weight gain. Healthy kittens getting enough milk normally gain 10g per day - a bit less if they are small, say under 70g. If they are all failing to gain it's a problem with Tiny - infection, or not looking after them well. If some gain and some don't then there's a problem with the ones not gaining.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> We have 2 kittens


Good. Sorry to keep on about placentas but have you seen the second one?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Its never happened with my girls, who have never had less than 6 kittens in a litter, nor with any of my fosters who had 4-6 kittens in their litters...


You have been fortunate!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think in the US they use pounds and ounces.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I feel like a transatlantic kitten auntie!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I think in the US they use pounds and ounces.


Think you're right Sooz they don't use metric, though maybe breeders do if it's easier to keep track in grams?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jessica2017 said:


> We have 2 kittens


Remember to keep those kittens warm Jessica.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm back.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I'm back.


How is your girl?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here are the 2 we have right now


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

How is your girl @catcoonz ? Sending her good wishes from me and Rafa who is keenly following Tiny's thread with me and wants to be an uncle.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My girl is ok in herself, sadly labour could not be delayed and she lost her single kitten who was born at 50 days.
She is on my lap having cuddles and watching Tiny have her babies.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> My girl is ok in herself, sadly labour could not be delayed and she lost her single kitten who was born at 50 days.
> She is on my lap having cuddles and watching Tiny have her babies.


 I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> My girl is ok in herself, sadly labour could not be delayed and she lost her single kitten who was born at 50 days.
> She is on my lap having cuddles and watching Tiny have her babies.


So sorry, CC but at least your girl is fine. That is the most important thing. I will leave you to take over now as I need to go out in the garden for a while. (Lovely weather and so much needing to be done.)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you QOTN.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I'm so sorry, poor you and poor baby girl and kitten. Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, at least i have my girl, and we can always try again next year.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> My girl is ok in herself, sadly labour could not be delayed and she lost her single kitten who was born at 50 days.
> She is on my lap having cuddles and watching Tiny have her babies.


So sorry CC, glad your girl is ok though xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Soozi said:


> I think in the US they use pounds and ounces.


They do but dealing with grams is much easier in my view - no fractions or decimal points to deal with, and 10g is a nice round number unlike 0.35274oz. 1/3 ounce is less, 1/2 ounce is more.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> They do but dealing with grams is much easier in my view - no fractions or decimal points to deal with, and 10g is a nice round number unlike 0.35274oz. 1/3 ounce is less, 1/2 ounce is more.


Yes I understand but OP might not be able to find inexpensive scales that weigh grams? I can't get scales here that weigh in pounds and ounces. Hopefully she can get some.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How are things going Jessica.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Yes I understand but OP might not be able to find inexpensive scales that weigh grams? I can't get scales here that weigh in pounds and ounces. Hopefully she can get some.


You can, most of the cheap digital scales switch from grams to pounds & ounces and back.

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/3319035

I believe my bathroom scales switch between kilos and stones & pounds, but they are the work of the devil and I only use them when I have a heavy parcel to weigh.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, why are you offline, is there a problem?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

The kitten are trying to get milk but I don't think she has any


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She will have, kittens need to suckle to get the milk flowing.
Is Tiny having a break as it has been over an hour since the 2nd kitten has been born.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't disturb Tiny, but if you get an opportunity to take a photo of the 2nd kitten born, can you do that for me please.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Don't disturb Tiny, but if you get an opportunity to take a photo of the 2nd kitten born, can you do that for me please.


Is the second kitten mainly white, CC?

Jessica, if the kittens are trying to find a teat but missing the right place, you can gently squeeze the teat at the base until a drop appears at the tip, then open the kitten's mouth carefully and put the teat in its mouth. Often they just need to taste the milk and they are fine. As CC says, the kittens suckling will start the milk flowing freely


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

We have 4 kittens now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, the white kitten.

You have 4 kittens, that is good.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> They do but dealing with grams is much easier in my view - no fractions or decimal points to deal with, and 10g is a nice round number unlike 0.35274oz. 1/3 ounce is less, 1/2 ounce is more.


I always used pounds and ounces, working on half an ounce weight gain per day.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

She still trying to clean them but here is 4 kittens


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Bless her and bless them. Getting really emotional reading this. Fingers crossed everything continues well xx


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Bless her and bless them. Getting really emotional reading this. Fingers crossed everything continues well xx


Thank u


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Well done Tiny and well done to you too Jessica!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Erenya said:


> Well done Tiny and well done to you too Jessica!


Thank u we still have one more to go


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Aww, very good news that kittens are here. Fingers crossed for the last little one, but well done to Tiny and Jessica and the PF midwives / aunties.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

We have 5 kittens


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Jessica2017 said:


> We have 5 kittens


Oh that's brilliant !! Ive been following this for a while with my fingers crossed. Well done also to everyone who has managed to help with advice. There has been some truly heart stopping moments on this thread


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Brilliant do they all look ok? How's Tiny?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Good news, hope they are all doing ok and mum too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done Tiny.
Congratulations on the kittens Jessica.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow what a busy day you have all had 
Just back from work and checking in. So delighted that Tiny is OK and appears to have had 5 beautiful kittens. Topping up the PF vibes for the wee babies to thrive xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You was extremely calm for your first time Jessica, well done.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank u ever one that
Tiny are the kittens are doing amazing 5... 3 white 1 tabby brown and black with white and one black


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I hope they continue to thrive


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So Tiny had 6 kittens?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> So Tiny had 6 kittens?


No just 5


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> Thank u ever one that
> Tiny are the kittens are doing amazing 5... 3 white 1 tabby brown and black with white and one black


.

Very cute. Hope you will keep us all updated with photograph's.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, that was the way i read your post.
They look beautiful.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so relieved Tiny has given birth safely and that you have 5 live kittens. 
So you have 3 white ones? 1 tabby and white. 1 black?


Are they all suckling ok now?
Are you able to weigh them and keep a note of what each one weighs?



CC did you want to see photos of the white ones especially?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> .
> 
> Very cute. Hope you will keep us all updated with photograph's.


I will


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not now HB, kitten #2 has fed now and looks fuller.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I am so relieved Tiny has given birth safely and that you have 5 live kittens.
> So you have 3 white ones? 1 tabby and white. 1 black?
> 
> Are they all suckling ok now?
> ...


I need to go buy something to weigh them.. and they making none and moving away it's way to cute


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Not now HB, kitten #2 has fed now and looks fuller.


Brilliant!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, that was the way i read your post.
> They look beautiful.


Sorry I may have said it wrong


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> Thank u ever one that
> Tiny are the kittens are doing amazing 5... 3 white 1 tabby brown and black with white and one black


So are the 3 white kittens white all over, Jessica? I thought your boy was the sire.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> So are the 3 white kittens white all over, Jessica? I thought your boy was the sire.


Yea and idk why they are all white


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is Tiny an indoor cat, or has she been outside?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Is Tiny an indoor cat, or has she been outside?


Inside


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Jessica2017 said:


> Inside


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you get Tiny and your boy from the same place?
So, indoors, he is definitely dad then.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Did you get Tiny and your boy from the same place?
> So, indoors, he is definitely dad then.


We got them from 2 diff ppl diff homes


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The whites are confusing me 

What breed of cats are Tiny and your boy?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your new furbaby's. And a big thank you to our PF aunties. 

Viv xx


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Me too my male cat mom was white


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

What colour were the white cat's eyes?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

QOTN said:


> What colour were the white cat's eyes?


Idk


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

ah well done tiny and Jessica!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm off for cat cuddles now.
Enjoy your kittens Jessica and give Tiny a cuddle from me.

Anything you get worried about, do post.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Fab news!


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I'm off for cat cuddles now.
> Enjoy your kittens Jessica and give Tiny a cuddle from me.
> 
> Anything you get worried about, do post.


Thank u


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well now with Tiny and her tiny ones.
Thank you to those breeders who have been on call throughout this.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Tiny is breathing so fast and idk why


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe you could give your vet a ring if they are open, I think most vets would give advice over the phone for free.

(I don't mean to scare you but not sure what it means myself.)


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

@catcoonz


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you managed to speak to a vet?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Have you managed to speak to a vet?


Yea and they said it's OK just give her a lots of water and rest


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

2 things this could be Jessica, and neither are anything to worry about.

a) another kitten to be born.
b) after pains, where the uterus contracts back after labour.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> 2 things this could be Jessica, and neither are anything to worry about.
> 
> a) another kitten to be born.
> b) after pains, where the uterus contracts back after labour.


OK thank u


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Very likely option b.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> 2 things this could be Jessica, and neither are anything to worry about.
> 
> a) another kitten to be born.
> b) after pains, where the uterus contracts back after labour.


Aargh! The afterpains <flashback to my son's birth>


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, Just one question and you may need to phone the vet for the answer.
Did the vet mention putting the kittens on antibiotics due to the infection Tiny has?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Phew! thanks Hun @catcoonz xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, as i am 100% sure Tiny has open pyometra, you need to keep a watch on Tiny.
Now she has had kittens, her cervix will close.
If you see any signs of this infection, or her tummy starts to swell, you must get to a vet.

May as well say this now but please have Tiny spayed, you are very lucky to have 5 beautiful kittens, but no more pregnancies for Tiny.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jessica I know you must be really relieved that the kittens have been born safely but please listen to Catcoonz don't take anything for granted.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Now she has had kittens, her cervix will close.
> If you see any signs of this infection, or her tummy starts to swell, you must get to a vet.


What CC is saying is urgent, we already know there is infection now is not the time to sit and wait.
If finances are an issue she still needs to be seen asap and you can work something out with the vet or find a low cost clinic.
It is cruel to let her suffer and risk the lives of the kittens.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Jessica, as i am 100% sure Tiny has open pyometra, you need to keep a watch on Tiny.
> Now she has had kittens, her cervix will close.
> If you see any signs of this infection, or her tummy starts to swell, you must get to a vet.
> 
> May as well say this now but please have Tiny spayed, you are very lucky to have 5 beautiful kittens, but no more pregnancies for Tiny.


Yea I will cause she don't need know more kittens


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is Tiny's breathing now, is it getting slower?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> How is Tiny's breathing now, is it getting slower?


It's looks like it but I can't tell if u wanna texted me I can send u a video


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> How is Tiny's breathing now, is it getting slower?


Sent u my number


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Given you my email address as my mobile is an old type.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Given you my email address as my mobile is an old type.


Think I sent it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, got it. All looks fine and the panting is normal.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just to update after the video.
All kittens look good, all feeding and plump.
Tiny's breathing is normal, those dreaded after pains, poor girl.

Only concern i have now is the infection, need to keep a good watch on Tiny and ask the vet if kittens need antibiotics.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I want to see a video!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is such a relief CC. So very glad you and QOTN are both around to give informed and constructive advice.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ask Jessica if she is ok with me posting the video.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> Ask Jessica if she is ok with me posting the video.


@Jessica2017 are you ok with Catcoonz posting a video?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just thought, if Jessica says yes, how do i do it.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> @Jessica2017 are you ok with Catcoonz posting a video?


Yea


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> That is such a relief CC. So very glad you and QOTN are both around to give informed and constructive advice.


Seconded - thanks so much to you both, you are always so calm and helpful in these situations.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Just thought, if Jessica says yes, how do i do it.


I think you have to put it on you-tube first then link it but not sure. If you press the media button in the reply box it gives you the options.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here is the dad looking at tiny and his kittens


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I always upload to you tube then click the http link for the page.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Let Mum bond in a quiet, private location. 

She must have also been outside to get the colour kittens that you have.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh Mum and Dad look so alike!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You-tube ???? oh dear, i'm lost.

Will give it a go, if not will have to email it to somebody, if anybody wants to give me their email.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Sh


spotty cats said:


> Let Mum bond in a quiet, private location.
> 
> She must have also been outside to get the colour kittens that you have.


She was never outside that's what I don't get


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

JESSICA............... GET DAD AWAY FROM TINY AND HER BABIES NOW ...........

SHE WILL KILL THEM TO PROTECT THEM.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Aww the sweetest photo!!!
> 
> Gosh Mum and Dad look so alike though!


Yea they do but we got then diff times cause we had tiny first and then we had a driver like 45 minutes to get tiger and he was 16 weeks old when we got him


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> JESSICA............... GET DAD AWAY FROM TINY AND HER BABIES NOW ...........
> 
> SHE WILL KILL THEM TO PROTECT THEM.


OK


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't ever let the male near her babies, she will kill them to protect them.
You scared the life out of me.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Jessica2017:

Here is the *dad* looking at Tiny and his kittens.

/QUOTE
.
.
Umm, Jessica?... dad-cats are not supportive, helpful kinda dads.  Some of them kill their own babies.
Besides which, mom-cat needs quiet time & privacy to bond with her babies - she's tired, stressed out, & working hard at a new job; she's never been a mother before.
.
I'd keep Dad-cat OUT of the room, with a firmly closed, latched or locked door between him & the litter - AND Tiny, as he is not "firing blanks" yet, he still has live ammo in the magazine.  Separation is important, so she doesn't get preg again // he can introduce NEW INFECTION to her vagina.
.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So where can I put the tiny and the kittens then if it's not save cause we have the dad


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Don't ever let the male near her babies, she will kill them to protect them.
> You scared the life out of me.


I'm sorry did not know


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Put them in a different room, close the drapes, keep cats and kids out.
She needs time to properly bond or she can reject the kittens


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It;s ok, please never do that again.
Tiny needs to be in a room which is very quiet.
What about your bedroom? this is where i keep my new mums.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
Tiny & litter go in a room OR A CLOSET - anything! - of their own. // Dad-cat is strictly off-limits, until the kittens are over a minimum of 6-WO, or even 8-WO.
.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Is Tiny an indoor cat, or has she been outside?


Yea she's never been outside.. the only time was when she was a baby..


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

There in my room with my door closed.. and she has everything she needs


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> Yea she's never been outside.. the only time was when she was a baby..


Genetics only work certain ways. Pairings can only produce certain colours.
Your girl was outside or around another male inside. 
Perhaps the children let her out and you didn't notice?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you put Tiny in a warm, safe room.
You will lose these kittens if you are not careful, you need to protect Tiny and her babies, she needs you to do this.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Make sure the room is warm.
Cold kittens die.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Make sure the room is warm.
> Cold kittens die.


My room we have a heater in there and for how long


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

HB is going to post the video's, as i have no idea how to do it.

I can do cat labours, after that i am pretty useless


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> You-tube ???? oh dear, i'm lost.
> 
> Will give it a go, if not will have to email it to somebody, if anybody wants to give me their email.


If you save the video to your photos on your pc you can then upload when you click 'Upload a File'
It's even easier if you are accessing your emails on a iPhone


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep the room at a nice warm temperature.
If kittens get cold, they are unable to feed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Elsiebea


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Elsiebea said:


> If you save the video to your photos on your pc you can then upload when you click 'Upload a File'
> It's even easier if you are accessing your emails on a iPhone


I wasn't sure that worked with videos but will give it a go!!


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes. I'm usually on my iPhone so it takes me straight to photos which include videos. Just need to save the video from the email to your photos first. Very simple


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Unless like me you don't have an iphone


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Unless like me you don't have an iphone


Same applies on a pc


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok struggling to get video into photos and tried to upload from iCloud Drive but PF won't allow. Will keep trying!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I have other video to long to sent to gmail


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Soooooooo cuuuuuuuuute!

(No wonder people love kittens. Glad my girl is already spayed!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

No idea how we got there lol I clicked a lot of stuff!!! 

Hope you all have a peaceful, restful night xx


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks u all so much for all the help and wish and stuff


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What a beautiful mumma cat with her babies !
Congratulations Jessica and Tiny.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you got an appointment to have Mums infection checked?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

What lovely videos, looks like Tiny is being a great mum. I'm very pleased she and kits have come through labour safely 

Please do heed CC's advice on getting her and any future cats spayed though, and getting checked for infection, it could have ended very differently and sadly we have seen that too many times on this forum x


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh yea she's going to and I will..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The white kittens could be colour points.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Will the dad cat mom was half Siamese


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here is a pic of all 5 kittens... tiny got up to go to bathroom lol...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> Will the dad cat mom was half Siamese


To get a colourpoint kitten each parent has to have at least one colourpoint gene so both Tiny and the dad must have carried if this is the case. If they are colourpoints the colour will come in on their points in the next few weeks.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Great to see a very happy ending. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
this is another beginning, actually -
Tiny needs to be spayed, she needs a postpartum check-up to be sure there are no lingering kits or bits of placentae in her, she probly needs more Antibiotics of a kind safe for nursing dams AND their babies.
.
There's 12-wks / 3-mos of raising kittens, who will need vaccines AND should be S/N before they leave for new homes -
as otherwise, what happened to Tiny will happen to them, more babies in a world stuffed with unwanted "surplus" kittens.
There's no way to ensure her babies aren't having babies of their own by 6-MO, *Except* to S/N before they leave.
.
There are plenty of non-profits who provide S/N vouchers that cut the cost, or make desex free; U don't have to go in hock to yer eyeballs, Jessica, to get 6 S/N ops done.
Mum + 5 kits can be low-cost or no-cost, especially if U are low income.
.
Mum should be eating kitten food for the extra calories in smaller portions; she's eating for 6.
She needs extra calories in concentrated form, to make milk. The kittens won't be weaned for 7 to 10-wks, depending on how soon they switch to solid-food only.
.
I'd start looking NOW for the local organization offering free or low-cost S/N, & that postnatal appt with the vet is the perfect time to start.
Ask abt antibiotics safe for the kittens, for Tiny & possibly for the babies, too; ask if she's entirely cleaned out. Ask if she needs to be spayed NOW, to remove her infected uterus. She can still nurse her babies, lactation isn't an ovary function.
.
Ask the vet what local groups offer free or sliding-fee S/N.
Prices that drop with lower income still need to be saved for - with mom & 5 babies, that's 6 ops. The kittens can be S/N as soon as they weigh 2#.
They also will need vaccines - another thing to ask during that postnatal appt, At what age do the kittens get distemper, FLV, etc?
8-WO should be fine for rabies shots - & all cats, even indoor cats, need rabies shots in the U-S. It's endemic, & it's 100% fatal - ppl & animals who get it die, so no cutting corners.
Tiny, the male cat, & all kittens need an annual [1-yr shot] & the next year, they can get a 3-yr booster - then every 3-years FOR LIFE.
Most towns / counties have a cut-rate rabies shot clinic every year; call the local shelter, Animal Control, or ask the vet at the postnatal appt what the date of the next rabies clinic is.
Most times it's $5 per pet; be sure the kittens get an annual, & the rabies certificate GOES WITH EACH KITTEN when they leave, so the new owner has proof of vaccination and the DATE for the 3-yr shot, next year.
.
there's a lot to plan & save for; I'd get cracking, & the postpartum vet visit is #1.
Pack Tiny & the babies into a carrier & get the whole family to the vet's; CLOSE THE DOOR to their room, so the male cat won't snoop or spray while U are gone.
His scent in there, especially if he investigates the nest, could make Tiny kill her babies out of sheer nervousness.
.
Let us know what the vet says about her infection, & how urgent the spay is / might be.
She may need surgery immediately, *or* she might need anti-Bs now & surgery in a week or 2. Hard to say.
Start looking & saving for the kittens' vaccines & S/N - there are groups that underwrite both, especially if U don't have a whole lotta money.
.
.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When my girl had a slight infection after birth, the vet put mum on 4 weeks antibiotics and all the new borns on antibiotics for 14 days.

Mum was spayed when kittens were 3 days old. Easy to plan as mum fed the kittens just before we left and when they woke up 2 hours later, mum was back in the nest. I did put a baby vest on mum and cut the holes to reveal teats only, so the kittens could feed, but couldn't touch mums stitches.

Not difficult to do, mums have c-sections and manage to raise litters, so no different to that.

I am very concerned about closed pyometra now, if the uterus fills as the infection has nowhere to go, it will burst, Tiny then goes into septic shock,
which results in death of mum and leave Jessica to try and hand rear new born kittens.
With all my years experience, sadly i have never been successful in rearing new borns, but is easier from 2 weeks of age.

If you are forced to hand rear, you can forget about sleep. Kittens need feeding every 2 hours, day and night. I had only just finished feeding 6 kittens when i was back making the next feed for the first kitten i had fed. After a week of non sleep, you are completely worn out, but you have to keep going.

Kittens can and do go downhill very quickly, if they are already infected, they will stop feeding and die within days.

Very important to weigh the kittens, i weigh morning and evening and have a spread sheet of weight gain and weight loss, so if any kittens start to lose weight, i know very quickly that kitten has a problem and get the vet to do a home visit.

Many vets now have portable scan machines, so Jessica, i strongly advise the vet makes a visit to check Tiny and her kittens.

You have come this far, would be a shame for things to go wrong now, which can easily be prevented.

I strongly advise against Tiny going through another pregnancy as well, i don't think you will be so lucky next time.

I know it all sounds expensive, but truth is proper care of mum and her kittens is very expensive.
People just do not calculate all these costs before thinking of cute kittens.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
@catcoonz, I think there's a missing bit?
.
I have a feeling U meant to write either _"I strongly advise [*against*] Tiny going through another pregnancy..."_
or praps, _"I strongly advise Tiny [*not*] go through another pregnancy..."_
_._
_._
_._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you  Edited now x


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Tiny and all the kittens did good last night..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

@Jessica2017 Whilst it is really good to read that Tiny and her kittens are doing well ,I would much rather be reading that you have taken on board all the excellent advice that has been given to you regarding the importance of having Tiny and her kittens checked and treated by a vet.
There is a serious risk that you could lose them all if you don't act now.
Please don't leave this any longer.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@buffie I agree! I would just like to hear that Jessica has arranged to see the Vet asap.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica, i am glad Tiny and her kittens seem to be doing good today, but you cannot see what is going on inside their bodies.

This is my last post until you have had Tiny and her kittens vet checked.
I have seen mum and kittens look fine one hour and in an emergency the next hour.

Tiny had a safe delivery, that is all.

I will hold you entirely responsible if you refuse a vet visit and anything happens to Tiny or her kittens.

Just so other's know, i am unable to continue helping in this thread, until i am certain Tiny and her kittens have received veterinary checks to ensure the health of mum and kittens. I am no longer responsible for anything which will happen to either of them, i ensured a safe delivery, which we had.
I am not responsible for owners actions, if they refuse to take on urgent advise.

Sorry Jessica, but i refuse to be blamed when this goes wrong for you. I will come back and help after a vet health check on Tiny and her kittens.
In the meantime, i will pray for them to be healthy.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@catcoonz I do hope we get a positive response from Jessica very soon Hun. It is hard to say whether she thinks we are all overreacting I do hope that isn't the case. You have done absolutely everything you can. It's up to Jessica now to do the right thing by Tiny and the babies to ensure their survival.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a feeling Jessica might feel people are overreacting. the problem is, there's a difference between people who do this for a living (breeder/ vet etc) and who see the quick and devastating consequences and the one person who had got lucky.

I would suggest Jessica listens. Rather be over careful and safe, that risk things going wrong.

I do feel that Jessica wants the best for her cat and kittens, though.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I think we have to make it clear that all we can do is give advice from our experience. We cannot force anybody to take that advice. Indeed, it would be wrong if we could since not all advice posted on a public forum is of value or even accurate. We all hope we have helped Tiny and her kittens but we have no control over them and therefore absolutely no responsibility. Anything we say is with the best interest of cats in general at heart but ultimately we are powerless.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

SpringDance said:


> I have a feeling Jessica might feel people are overreacting. the problem is, there's a difference between people who do this for a living (breeder/ vet etc) and who see the quick and devastating consequences and the one person who had got lucky.
> 
> I would suggest Jessica listens. Rather be over careful and safe, that risk things going wrong.
> 
> I do feel that Jessica wants the best for her cat and kittens, though.


Breeders do not 'do this for a living!'


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

QOTN said:


> Breeders do not 'do this for a living!'


Ok. Bad turn of phrase. I mean do it all the time. I'm not referring to making money from it (as most people know you are more likely to lose money, anyway!).


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

And by 'all the time', I don't literally mean 'all the time'...


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yea I will take the to see a vet


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SpringDance said:


> And by 'all the time', I don't literally mean 'all the time'...


I knew what you meant Hun.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> Yea I will take the to see a vet


@Jessica2017 sorry to go on about this but it still doesn't sound as though you appreciate the potential threat to your cat and her kittens.
They need to be seen ASAP to have the best chance of surviving what could be a very serious problem.
They really should have been taken to the vet long before now.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

buffie said:


> @Jessica2017 sorry to go on about this but it still doesn't sound as though you appreciate the potential threat to your cat and her kittens.
> They need to be seen ASAP to have the best chance of surviving what could be a very serious problem.
> They really should have been taken to the vet long before now.


I did not sleep good last night but they are going to see a vet asap..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> I did not sleep good last night but they are going to see a vet asap..


Thank you for confirming that Tiny and her kittens are going to the vet hopefully you will be able to let us know later today what the vet says .everything crossed that they will be okay.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Guys. I know you are worried and that's amazing how caring you are. Jessica has never questioned your advice once, in fact has followed your wonderful advice every time. She has never given you cause for concern over her actions, and she has updated you every time when she has followed your advice. I believe we have some one here who has a heart of gold. She is s busy mum too.
Please trust her that she will do her very best and continue to listen to what you say and take action


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Elsiebea said:


> Guys. I know you are worried and that's amazing how caring you are. Jessica has never questioned your advice once, in fact has followed your wonderful advice every time. She has never given you cause for concern over her actions, and she has updated you every time when she has followed your advice. I believe we have some one here who has a heart of gold. She is s busy mum too.
> Please trust her that she will do her very best and continue to listen to what you say and take action


My worry is that it is now nearly 48 hrs since Tiny had her kittens and she still hasnt seen a vet.
This is a possible life threatening condition so not something that can wait.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

buffie said:


> My worry is that it is now nearly 48 hrs since Tiny had her kittens and she still hasnt seen a vet.
> This is a possible life threatening condition so not something that can wait.


She has said they are seeing a vet asap. Trust in her


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

When you see the vet, I suggest you take a printed copy of this post with you to make sure you ask all the necessary questiond. And make noted of the answers to make sure they have all been dealt with.



leashedForLife said:


> .
> this is another beginning, actually -
> Tiny needs to be spayed, she needs a postpartum check-up to be sure there are no lingering kits or bits of placentae in her, she probly needs more Antibiotics of a kind safe for nursing dams AND their babies.
> .
> ...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats a good idea ^^^

I'm sure she WILL take Tiny and babies as soon as she is able. Perhaps this afternoon. 

Jessica did you manage to get some scales and start making a note of each kittens weights? This needs to be done at least once a day.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

No but I been really busy with my kids b day party.. I do have 5 kids now I have 5 kittens but everything Is good


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> No but I been really busy with my kids b day party.. I do have 5 kids now I have 5 kittens but everything Is good


Is Tiny on antibiotics, and are you weighing the kittens each day?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think you have been extremely lucky that things have gone well so far (much credit to Members here) but please don't take it for granted. 

Things can change in an instant especially if you take your eyes off the ball. 

The first couple of weeks are critical for Mum and babies and more so in your case knowing there is an infection already. 

If you haven't the time to look after such tiny kittens properly (i.e. Vets and weighing etc) because of other comittments I would seriously be considering handing in Tiny and her babies to someone/somewhere where they do.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here a pic I took this morning of tiny and the kittens.. all the kittens are good so is tiny


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> Here a pic I took this morning of tiny and the kittens.. all the kittens are good so is tiny


They look plump, but it really is best to be weighing once a day, at about the same time. Is Tiny still on antibiotics? I'm sure you would want to be if you'd had a vaginal discharge of pus.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

awww, look at the one on the end - it's mini-mum!


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

She looks very contented.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So it looks like we have 3 girls and 2 boys...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What are the kittens weights and how is Tiny?

Has her infection cleared up? Has Tiny and her kittens been vet checked yet?

Glad all is going well.

Can we have a photo please.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
I'm going to be either rude or frank, depending upon how the reader interprets it, & ask bluntly if U, Jessica, ever intend to take Tiny AND THE KITTENS in to a post-partum vet appointment, at all?
.
.
It's been nearly a week - they were BORN Friday morning / afternoon. Queens should be seen by a vet within 48-hours of birth, WITH their litters. 
There's no longer any reasonable excuse, it's been put off far too long for Tiny's safety & the kittens' health. Blunt, but factual.
.
.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would *never* take a queen and her kittens to a vet until their first vaccinations unless there was a problem. I agree Tiny should have been seen by a vet but that is because she was unwell.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
@QOTN, huh? 
.
It's S-O-P here, to ensure all placentae are gone / no remaining extraneous tissue in the uterus, all kittens have normal palates / suckle properly, no umbilical hernias / infections, etc.
.
They go into the vet's in a crate or carrier, are examined on a sterilized S/S table with a sterile towel to protect them from chilling, & go back into the owner's carrier / box.
.
What, exactly, is the horror of it all?  Kittens with open palates or who are fading need vet-attn EARLY - not while they're already failing. A queen with retained tissues similarly needs to be seen BY A VET a-s-a-p.
.
.
.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't actually visit the vet after birth of kittens, but i do have the vet do a home visit and ensure i am the first appointment.

I do feel strongly about this, even when births have gone well, it gives me more peace of mind, probably due to my Mentor doing the same, so it just seems normal to me.

This is different though, as Tiny already started with an infection. I do still lay awake worrying about this, and it is not even my litter of kittens or mum.

Would be nice to see a photograph of how the kittens have grown over the past few days.

Here is 2 of my little bundles, the others were asleep.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> Queens should be seen by a vet within 48-hours of birth, WITH their litter


I have never done this. If I was unhappy with the queen's acceptance of her kittens or I thought there was a problem with them I would be in touch but I see no reason under normal circumstances to do so.
In Tiny's case I do agree, a vet visit would be beneficial.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, catcoonz:

I don't actually visit the vet after birth of kittens, but *i do have the vet do a home visit *and ensure i am the first appointment.
...

/QUOTE
.
.
@catcoonz ,
out of curiosity, how much does a home-visit by a DVM cost, in pounds? // Not an absolute, just a possible range of fees.
.
As an example, i lived less than 5-mins drive from my Va Beach vet, & when my Akita bitch had her auto-immune bleeding disorder, i made prior arrangements for a home euthanasia, as - after over 2-years of vet care, much of it requiring jugular sticks for blood work - she didn't enjoy vet-visits anymore. 
Despite being a 10 to 15-minute WALK from my vet's office, she was more than doubling her office fee [from $35 in office, to $85 for in home] to inject euthanizing meds.
.
In the event, my vet wasn't available when she went into another inevitable crisis, & she was euthanized at the E-R vet.  We can plan, but life - & death - happen.
.
.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I see no reason to disturb a queen or risk introducing infection when it is perfectly possible to check placentas as they arrive and check kittens for cleft palate and other defects. These things do not require a vet. A vet is needed when there is a problem and there again, I would never take a whole litter unless all were affected. I would also take only the queen if the problem was with her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> @QOTN, huh?
> .
> It's S-O-P here, to ensure all placentae are gone / no remaining extraneous tissue in the uterus, all kittens have normal palates / suckle properly, no umbilical hernias / infections, etc.
> ...


It certainly isn't SOP here in the UK, but I agree about tiny because of her infection.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> No but I been really busy with my kids b day party.. I do have 5 kids now I have 5 kittens but everything Is good


So did you ever take Tiny to the vet?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yea and the kittens and Tiny is all good..


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
apparently, post-partum vet checks are S-O-P in Oz, too -
.
http://www.cat-world.com.au/post-natal-care-for-cats
.
.
QUOTE, emphasis added in *bold:*
.
_"*Within 24 hours of the birth*, your queen should see a veterinarian for a check up. He will be able to feel for any undelivered kittens and make sure everything is healing as it should."_
_._
_._
_._


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I live right next to the vet


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
and i'm WRONG - it seems that 48-hrs is too long, & like the Oz vets, U-S vets would like to see mum & kits within 24-hrs postpartum.
.
.
http://www.mypetsdoctor.com/dogs-and-cats-postpartum-examinations
.
.
QUOTE, emphasis in *bold *on the *original *page*:*
.
_"Dogs' and cats' postpartum examinations are crucially important. 
First, *examining the mother and the puppies or kittens within 24 hours after birthing* allows your pet's doctor to assure you that all of the offspring have been born. Leaving an unborn youngster in the uterus is likely to be fatal to the puppy or kitten, and at least dangerous to the mother._
_Sometimes those "left behind" can be detected by palpation (feeling the uterus through the abdomen), and sometimes a radiograph (X-ray) is needed."_
.
.
.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Depends what the home visit is for.
If it is just to check mum and new born kittens, it is the standard consultation fee of £38.

If it was to pts, £100.

I live 5 minutes from the vets and the vet has to pass my home to get to the surgery.

My contract states i must have the queen and kittens home checked by the vet within 48 hours, this was the only reason i was allowed to breed the pedigree line i wanted to.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jessica2017 said:


> I live right next to the vet


Really!!!!!!!!!!! Why was it such a problem to take her last week then.
I'm going to come right out and say it................I don't believe you.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .apparently, post-partum vet checks are S-O-P in Oz, too -
> .
> http://www.cat-world.com.au/post-natal-care-for-cats
> ...


If the Australian Cat World is an equivalent with the UK mag. I would not think that it would be considered the breeder's bible. I have never before known any breeder who followed this advice. If CC has a vet come to the house, it is a different matter although my vet used to come to mine to check multiple cats and vaccinate and one day when he was visiting I had a girl just having given birth and I asked him if he would like to see them because he loved my breeds. It was not the cleverest thing I have ever done because it spooked the queen. She was a very devoted mother but she was definitely not happy and I only showed him the kittens. He did not handle them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> I live right next to the vet


You can't get much closer than that to the vet.
Is Tiny still on her antibiotics?

I would weigh the kittens each day, this will alert you to any feeding problems.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> You can't get much closer than that to the vet.
> Is Tiny still on her antibiotics?
> 
> I would weigh the kittens each day, this will alert you to any feeding problems.


Yes she is and now she moving the kittens into my bath tub


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens will get cold in the bath tub, she needs to be in a warm place.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Ooh yes, photos please


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Can you post a photo?


Of the kitten


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Kittens will get cold in the bath tub, she needs to be in a warm place.


I had them in my room and we have a bathroom in are room.. so when I seen her put one in there and a here cuz she is refusing to put her kittens back in my room


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully 5 kittens and mum.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

All 5 of them


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, catcoonz:

Depends what the home visit is for.
If it is just to check mum and new born kittens, it is the standard consultation fee of £38.

If it was to pts, £100.

I live 5 minutes from the vets and the vet has to pass my home to get to the surgery.

My contract states i must have the queen and kittens home checked by the vet within 48 hours, this was the only reason i was allowed to breed the pedigree line i wanted to.

/QUOTE
.
.
Wow, it's great to have an in-home wellness check for the same consult fee - i'm envious.  I do understand that vets must charge more for home euthanasia, i was just a bit shocked that it was over double / almost 3X the usual office fee, plus the drugs, etc. However, to reduce my dog's anxiety before her death, i thought it was still worth the cost.
.
I grok the contractual obligation, & for myself, i think a postpartum vet-check is a good idea - even with my own experience as a nonhuman midwife, years of wildlife rehab, Advanced 1st-Aid certification, pre-vet undergraduate, & all the rest, i'd want my dog or cat to be seen by a vet, with her litter, soon after they're born.
Plenty of pet-owners wouldn't know a normal palate if it bit them, & couldn't see a hernia unless the intestines were protruding. :Jawdrop Sadly, that's not a joke. Hence a vet-exam is highly desired, & IME, highly recommended.
.
PF-uk members are, by & large, more educated than Average Pet-Owners. Breeders certainly *should be *more educated than APOs, but as we all know, they may or may not be. And a 'breeder' is anyone whose pet gives birth - even once, to one offspring, it need not be a litter. 
Foals & calves are generally singletons, but the owner of the mare is still a breeder, even if it's a one-off, even if they bought her pregnant.
.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

To cute


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't let the kittens get cold as they are unable to feed if they do.
Always awkward when they decide to move the kittens.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

I love this one


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Don't let the kittens get cold as they are unable to feed if they do.
> Always awkward when they decide to move the kittens.


Why did she move them


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> Why did she move them


Girls have an instinct to move their kittens because in the wild the nest would become dirty. If you change her bedding and put the kittens back she should be happier.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tiny and her kittens look well, lovely and plump.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
anxious cat-mums, especially first-time mums, move their babies if they feel nervous.
Some shuffle them about daily, until they settle down - it can take a week to 2-weeks for her to decide, "THIS IS IT - we're staying here!"
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
By the way, Tiny should now be eating *kitten formula foods - *whether it's wet-food, dry kibble, or pouch food doesn't matter, it should be a *kitten diet * as that has more calories, more protein, & more fat per ounce.
She has to eat concentrated foods to get enough in a meal, as she's feeding 6: herself, & making milk for 5 rapidly-growing babies, with growing appetites.
.
Their milk intake will peak around 5-WO; she has to make enough milk, containing proteins, calcium, fats, vitamins, fluid, etc, to be their only source of food, & let them grow properly.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
this is for kittens - & the sort Tiny should be eating, now:








.
.
This is a CAT formula from the same maker -
.








.
.
Cat or 'adult' diets will say something like, "_all ages_" or "_complete adult_", or "_all stages_". U want KITTEN food.
.
.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jessica, please do not feed Tiny large quantities of dry food. Wet food is much better for her.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh please don't feed those horrible Purina diets pictured. Both of them are completely inappropriate for cats or kittens or nursing mothers..

Feed the mother and kittens (when it's time) a good quality canned diet.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
@QOTN -
I already stipulated the food can be *wet, dry, or pouch, *but it needs to be formulated for *kittens, *not "cats" nor "all ages". 
.
I get the distinct impression that *Jessica doesn't have a whole lotta 'extra' money to splash out* on Tiny, or she'd already be SPAYED - & either Tiny would not have gotten preg, or she'd be spayed, *now* - DONE, & that infected uterus would be gone; she'd be nursing her babies while modeling a Onesie with her teats exposed thru small openings.
*.*
*But she's not.* // Tiny's still intact, so far as we know; she still has a uterine infection, the male cat is still resident & we don't know how well he's separated from the litter, or from Tiny -* it's been 6-days, she could be back in heat by Wed* of next week.
.
I'm trying to focus on what i can offer AS HELP. // Recommending Jessica go buy 2 or 3 dozen cans of kitten-formula wet-food?  
.
WalMart doesn't carry this item any more:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wellness-Canned-Kitten-Food-3-oz-case-of-24/42309041
.
so i can't make a direct PRICE comparison. // However, they do carry these items:
https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/kitten-food
.
.
Feel free to figure out a dry-matter per ounce price, @QOTN - i'm done. 
.
.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

[QUOTE=" - i'm done. [/QUOTE]

Good. Now my turn. It seems you are not very experienced in breeding cats even though you have given Jessica the benefit of your wisdom at length. Good quality food will provide good nutrition for mother and babies. It does not have to be kitten food. These tend to be for new owners who have one or two kittens. Tiny has 5 kittens. It would not be economical to feed pouches and tiny tins to that number of cats. Surely the US can provide large tins of cat food. I cannot believe that the UK is ahead in this respect. I believe Asda is the UK equivalent of Walmart and that has plenty of 400gm tins of cat food even though it is not the obvious first choice for those who are looking for great choice in pet food. Surely there must be US pet stores which can provide even greater variety.

I am unable to recommend suitable foods since I am in the UK and anyway, I feed mainly meat with a supplement to all my cats and, when I was breeding, the kittens were weaned on chicken mashed with warm water or Cimicat then transitioned to manufactured food to prepare them for the sort of diet their new owners would be likely to feed.

I am sure others will be able to advise on reasonably priced good cat food available in the US.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Plenty of low cost canned food choices available here, they may not be of highest quality but they are cat foods that actually contain meat (essential) along with the essential moisture, neither of which those bags of Purina provide.

That kitten chow is absolute pure junk. No kitten or nursing mother could thrive on it.

_Chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols, wheat flour, fish meal, animal liver flavor, dried yeast, calcium carbonate, turkey by-product meal, phosphoric acid, salt, choline chloride, taurine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, potassium chloride, manganese sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, Red 40, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
_
Here's the adult version
_
Poultry by-product meal, corn meal, corn gluten meal, ground whole wheat, brewers rice, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols, fish meal, animal liver flavor, meat and bone meal, phosphoric acid, salt, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, potassium chloride, taurine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, Red 40, Yellow 5, Blue 2, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
_
Horrible stuff. Just horrible. It's the kind of stuff that keeps vets busy_._


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I have to say, I wouldn't expect to see a queen and kittens so soon after the birth unless there was a problem.

I agree that Tiny and the kittens should have been seen however due to the circumstances.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
here ya go, @QOTN - & @Jessica2017 
.
http://www.petsmart.com/cat/food-and-health/food/canned-food/?srule=best-sellers&pmin=0&sz=60
.
PetsMart canned cat foods, displaying 60 items per page. Enjoy. 
.
.
.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not even going to go there with food.

I can't give any advice of what to feed kittens, as i raw feed and some like it, others disagree with it.

Will say every breeder does things differently, but i would still recommend a vet check especially as we know Tiny has/had an infection.

Do ensure you keep the kittens warm and out the bath tub, they look good today and hope they continue to thrive.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> apparently, post-partum vet checks are S-O-P in Oz, too
> _._


They're not, I don't know any breeders who would take newborns to a vet (for no reason)



QOTN said:


> If the Australian Cat World is an equivalent with the UK mag. I would not think that it would be considered the breeder's bible.


Just a collection of articles written by a pet owner/cat lover not a vet or breeder.
Most articles are written for novice advice, not breeder guidelines.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

QOTN said:


> [SIZE=4][COLOR=rgb(89 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even going to go there with food.
> ...


How refreshing to see a balanced viewpoint.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, spotty cats

[postpartum vet checks] are not [S-O-P in Oz], I don't know any breeders who'd take newborns to a vet (for no reason)

/QUOTE
.
.
This is very odd, to me - every breeder i know who's NOT a *complete novice / "accidental" litter *(sure, it was...)* / small-time puppy-mill or kitten-factory*, takes their bitch or queen, with the new litter, to the vet for a wellness check. If they're way-out in the country, often the same vet who does their on-site livestock calls will come by, just to see everything's OK, mum is cleaned out, babies are feeding, etc.
.
These breeders may or may not do their own vaccines @ home - some do, some don't. // The problem with vaccines is that the "cheap" ones in the U-S are multi-valent; if U want to give one or 2 vax at a time, with 2 to 3-weeks between shots, single-valent shots cost too much - *unless* U buy a whole bunch, & split 'em.
So some breeders "batch-buy" with other breeders near them, to make the vax less expensive & do their own single-valent shots. // Some breed clubs also batch-buy, but members need to live fairly close to one another to make it work. The sheer size of the U-S makes such endeavors a challenge.
.
.
We had no livestock vet for years on end, when i was a kid - the old man had retired, & no new vet moved into the area; the nearest 'stock vet was a 2-hour drive away, in good weather without much traffic [dream on].
Doylestown, 30-mins south, had a small-animal vet on the far side of town, toward Philthy. Otherwise, we had to drive to Allentown, 45-mins west. // We were very glad when a newly-christened vet opened a practice in Springtown, but by that time, i was in high-school. Our area was 'vetless' for a bit over 10-years.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry ever one I have not been on here I been really busy... the kitten are going amazing so is tiny the kittens now have there eyes open its so cute


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad all is going well for you.
The part i enjoy most is when they are toddling around.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
has Tiny been spayed yet? // She doesn't need ovaries to make milk, she can still feed her babies.
.
her kittens were born last Friday - today is Sunday, so 10-days. She can come *into heat* any day now. 
Trying to keep the male cat away from her IN THE SAME HOUSE, with kids in the house, will be very, very hard.
.
she may or may not call - some do, some don't. But she'll be *fertile, *& it takes only minutes for her to get pregnant again.
Just a door left open for a few seconds, & she'll be expecting - while still FEEDING her current babies. // That's why female cats living feral always look terrible - they can have babies in the womb, babies nursing in a nest, & older kittens FOLLOWING them who are too young to hunt. 
.
.
.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Jessica2017 said:


> Sorry ever one I have not been on here I been really busy... the kitten are going amazing so is tiny the kittens now have there eyes open its so cute


that is good to hear! any photos?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@leashedForLife , think the male has been neutered.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> @leashedForLife , think the male has been neutered.


Yes but only a few weeks ago, so the potential is still there. I agree with LFL, this cat needs to be spayed right now. With five children running around, leaving doors open, even without the male, the risk is high she will be pregnant again, shortly.

This post was from March 15:


Jessica2017 said:


> Y
> 
> Thanks u and I just got my male cat fixs last week and I'm going to


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
as Lorilu mentioned, the sire won't be assured of shooting blanks just yet - he may well have viable sperm, still.
.
Getting HER spayed is one heckuva lot more certain than being absolutely positively SURE that everyone, all 5 kids included, *closes every door each time* so they latch.
To say nothing of cats' ability to open doors - we don't even know what sort of doorknobs, lever handles are an absolute gift for cats' paws to open. :Woot
.
.
.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like the white kittens have some colour on their ears now.

How is Tiny, when does she finish her antibiotics?


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Looks like the white kittens have some colour on their ears now.
> 
> How is Tiny, when does she finish her antibiotics?


Yea and she had a week left then we go back to the vet in a week to make its gone


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

So the white kittens are getting black on the ears and Tails


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessica2017 said:


> So the white kittens are getting black on the ears and Tails


So they are probably seal-point.


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> So they are probably seal-point.


Yea maybe... they will be 2 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## Jessica2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for everything last year it help out so much


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Surely you would have gotten them all neutered then  

It smacks of rudeness, people spent their time supporting you, both through well wishes and practical advice throughout the birth and following, and you seem to have ignored all of it as you've allowed another pregnancy, I assume from a male who was already supposed to be neutered, or it's another male you have failed to neuter. 

Let's hope you don't end up with another infection in your poor girl, and for goodness sake neuter and spay your cats!!


----------

